# Raw Discussion Thread - 10/02 - #RomanGetsATitleShot



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Oct. 2, 2017: Intercontinental Title showdown pits The Miz against Roman Reigns*
> 
> One week after The Miz and The Miztourage assaulted Roman Reigns with a barrage of steel chair strikes, The Big Dog challenges The A-Lister for his Intercontinental Championship, live on Raw. Can Reigns capture the workhorse title and silence Miz in the process? Also on Raw, Seth Rollins squares off with the hulking Braun Strowman.


*Roman Reigns battles The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship*












> Roman Reigns earned a non-title victory over Intercontinental Champion The Miz last Monday night. However, thanks to a post-match steel chair assault by The A-Lister’s Miztourage — complete with a disrespectful “tribute” to The Shield — The Big Dog hardly looked like a victor when all was said and done.
> 
> One week after that sadistic attack, Reigns will battle The Miz for his title, and The Miztourage will undoubtedly be lurking at ringside. Can Reigns capture his first Intercontinental Championship to become a Grand Slam Champion, or will Miz continue to boast about his own crew’s supremacy over the disbanded Hounds of Justice?


*The Kingslayer aims to conquer The Monster Among Men*












> Despite Braun Strowman’s complete and total destruction of Curt Hawkins this past Monday night, Dean Ambrose willingly went up against The Monster Among Men, and despite getting in some good offense, The Lunatic Fringe suffered a painful defeat at the hands of the nigh-unstoppable juggernaut.
> 
> When Ambrose’s fellow Raw Tag Team Champion Seth Rollins criticized his partner’s “self-destructive” behavior, Ambrose countered that perhaps The Architect could benefit from being a little less predictable. Rollins then did something that no sensible person could have predicted: He demanded a match against Strowman this coming Monday night on Raw.
> 
> Will Rollins come to regret taking Ambrose’s critique to heart, or can he earn a huge victory over one of the most powerful Superstars in WWE history?


*How will Alexa Bliss respond to Mickie James’ attack?*












> Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss had no issue calling Mickie James “an old lady” this past Monday night, but after suffering two slaps and a high-heeled kick to the face from the six-time Women’s Champion, Little Miss Bliss might have learned a painful lesson in respect. Then again, we also doubt that she’s apologetic about what she said.
> 
> “The Goddess of WWE” is undoubtedly regretting bringing Mickie back to WWE earlier this year. What will she have to say about the veteran Superstar on Raw?


*When will Nevillle strike again?*












> By attacking new WWE Cruiserweight Champion Enzo Amore on Raw — an act that prompted the entire Cruiserweight division and even Braun Strowman to get a piece of the dazed Certified G — Neville forfeited any chance he might have had of regaining the crown he lost to Amore at WWE No Mercy. Startlingly, though, The King of the Cruiserweights doesn’t seem to care, so long as he’s making the brazen new titleholder’s life miserable at every turn.
> 
> After Neville defeated Ariya Daivari on 205 Live, the hobbled Amore brutalized the newly former champion with his crutch. How will Neville repay “Muscles Marinara”?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh god....the pink ropes are coming back on Monday, aren't they?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I wonder who will get blamed if this week tanks again.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bink77 said:


> Oh god....the pink ropes are coming back on Monday, aren't they?


It's just a rope. Who cares.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The writers themselves seem bored. WWE should rethink this weekly episodic content and just go off season every year.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Reigns wins via DQ


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Reigns win the IC title so the Shield can have all the gold for some short time, until maybe Miz wins it back down the line... Romans gotta kill some time before Wrestlemania 

Thank god I don't watch anymore lol. I see the direction WWE are going and I have jumped ship and happy for it... But at least I get to see where WWE is going from a distance.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am expecting a dq in the Roman Reigns vs The Miz match and Seth Rollins to lose to Braun Strowman *_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Poor Miz, gonna get buried so deep here than Rusev will look Hulk Hogan by comparison. ReignsaMania 4 in full swing.

On a more Samoan shovel free note, does anyone else find it really dumb when WWE try and get babyface sympathy for The Shield guys by having heels use the numbers game against them? The Shields whole gimmick was that they jumped people and used the numbers game, seeing them get a taste of their own medicine is well "justice".


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Bink77 said:


> Oh god....the pink ropes are coming back on Monday, aren't they?


*It's not the pink rope I'm scared of coming back Monday. :larry*


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> It's just a rope. Who cares.


Well in case you don't remember, Heres an abbreviated history for you... Every year for the last at least 5 years or so, the time of year they bring out the awful pink ropes is also the same time of year they don't even try to entertain the fans, and go into autopilot mode. This awful year of 2017 has been almost entirely in autopilot mode with its multi-garbage main events and burials of top upcoming stars. So my point is, since you don't seem to grasp the simple concept im conveying here, is that for an entire year already spent in autopilot and mediocrity, what is this season gonna look like compared to an entire year of already unwatchable shit? This is usually when they try new shit that they know won't draw.....except this year they've been doing it all along. That's why i care what fn color the ropes are....


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Bink77 said:


> Well in case you don't remember, Heres an abbreviated history for you... Every year for the last at least 5 years or so, the time of year they bring out the awful pink ropes is also the same time of year they don't even try to entertain the fans, and go into autopilot mode. This awful year of 2017 has been almost entirely in autopilot mode with its multi-garbage main events and burials of top upcoming stars. So my point is, since you don't seem to grasp the simple concept im converting here, is that for an entire year already spent in autopilot and mediocrity, what is this season gonna look like compared to an entire year of already unwatchable shit? This is usually when they try new shit that they know won't draw.....except this year they've been doing it all along. That's why i care what fn color the ropes are....


*See, this person gets it, the rope color is an indication of the product declining AND it's worse during the brand split because now the old era white ropes come back with it for RAW usually.

The Pink Rope is supposed to be a sign to rid the world of breast cancer, but in reality in terms of the product, IT brings its own form of cancer, a pink symbol during important matches like HELL IN A CELL and TLC, a status of propaganda of promoting stuff rather than writing good content and it brings two stale pale colored ropes.

You tell em, preach, that the color of the ropes MATTERS in this product!*


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *See, this person gets it, the rope color is an indication of the product declining AND it's worse during the brand split because now the old era white ropes come back with it for RAW usually.
> 
> The Pink Rope is supposed to be a sign to rid the world of breast cancer, but in reality in terms of the product, IT brings its own form of cancer, a pink symbol during important matches like HELL IN A CELL and TLC, a status of propaganda of promoting stuff rather than writing good content and it brings two stale pale colored ropes.
> 
> You tell em, preach, that the color of the ropes MATTERS in this product!*


Hey man, something's got to matter in this era that nothing matters.. This is the disgraceful era...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The pink ropes suck mostly because they're associated with Susan G. Konmen, which we'll have to get shoved down our throats for a month in addition to any other virtue signaling they try to do.

Anyway, much as I like that Mickie is actually being used, what the fuck happened to the program with Nia which is still far from finished? Never wanted to see them go at it to start with but it does feel jarring that they never finished it on the other hand. "Bliss hole theory" strikes again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The WWE product must be on fire. Thus far, the entire thread is dedicated to rope color.

:hmm:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The WWE product must be on fire. Thus far, the entire thread is dedicated to rope color.
> 
> :hmm:


The only rope I care about is the one Vince will hopefully hang himself on.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

They gave Nia her "blow off" on RAW before NM then has Alexa retain & now that feud is supposedly done/on hold :wtf2

Do they even try to have consistency anymore?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Jamaican said:


> They gave Nia her "blow off" on RAW before NM then has Alexa retain & now that feud is supposedly done/on hold :wtf2
> 
> Do they even try to have consistency anymore?


i don't think they put much thought into the women's storylines


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> On a more Samoan shovel free note, does anyone else find it really dumb when WWE try and get babyface sympathy for The Shield guys by having heels use the numbers game against them? The Shields whole gimmick was that they jumped people and used the numbers game, seeing them get a taste of their own medicine is well "justice".


What kind of logic is that? All three Shield members are faces now, and haven't jumped people for a long time, in Dean & Roman's case, YEARS. Just cos they were once heels and did that doesn't mean they don't deserve sympathy when they get jumped now :lol 

Methinks that's just part of your dislike for the ex Shield guys coming out there lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What kind of logic is that? All three Shield members are faces now, and haven't jumped people for a long time, in Dean & Roman's case, YEARS. Just cos they were once heels and did that doesn't mean they don't deserve sympathy when they get jumped now :lol
> 
> Methinks that's just part of your dislike for the ex Shield guys coming out there lol.


I suppose it's real logic as opposed to wrestling logic. Yeah my dislike of the Shield would influence it. But they're three guys who made their name by attacking people when they outnumbered them. The announcers even often point out that "this is what the Shield used to do" when heels out number one of them. So it just seems silly trying to get babyface sympathy for it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THE KING is going to ruin Muscles Marinara's life and I can't wait


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The 'Hounds of Justice', was that seriously a thing?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Zapato said:


> The 'Hounds of Justice', was that seriously a thing?


LOL yeah, their shirt even had hounds on it. It was literally their nickname for almost their entire time as a group :lol


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL yeah, their shirt even had hounds on it. It was literally their nickname for almost their entire time as a group :lol


My gosh, I another have reason to be meh about them. I just imagine them howling on the ramp, the excitement over the fisting had me cringing. But that's me, no knock on you and those that love this. I'd be just as pumped for a return of D'Lo.

Edit; wait,it would be barking through the crowd wouldn't it?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yes tonight will be a samoan wankfest. Let's get our lube out. It's going to be a rough one.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*"It's Eight O'Clock do you know what your Audience is watching?" *

:vince "*For the last time I already said no."*









Bonus round besides #REGINS-A-MANIA & the forcing of s HEAT shield reunion it's the 1st Monday of Oct, so you KNOW what that means never-ending reminders of.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Zapato said:


> My gosh, I another have reason to be meh about them. I just imagine them howling on the ramp, the excitement over the fisting had me cringing. But that's me, no knock on you and those that love this. I'd be just as pumped for a return of D'Lo.
> 
> Edit; wait,it would be barking through the crowd wouldn't it?


LOL it's just a name, no need to get so worked up about it :lol They were only called that cos they used to attack people like a pack of wild dogs lol.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*This thread was better when it was analyzing the rope color.*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I see the anticipation for Shield Reunion is overboarding here :bryanlol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Frost99 said:


> *"It's Eight O'Clock do you know what your Audience is watching?" *
> 
> :vince "*For the last time I already said no."*
> 
> ...



FACK THE SUSAN G KOMEN FOUNDATION


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Is it pander month already? Never had I hated the worse "awareness" in my life then this month. I'm all for charities but Susen .G Koman can fuck off. Didn't a crowd shit on them once?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know when you walk in to a shop and there's nothing you want to buy?

RAW kind of feels like that right now to me.

Come on WWE, get me interested. Please?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Last Few Raws have been pretty decent,maybe they manage something again this week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In for Reigns and his potential IC title win (which would make him a grand slam champion) and Rollins' match against Braun (and what may happen with Ambrose).

Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*If Reigns wins the IC championship, then that will be announced as the cure for breast cancer.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

All in on the Reigns title win tonight :mark


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Braun vs. Seth tonight. I wonder if Braun will magically be considered trash if he squashes Seth.*



STAY CLASSY said:


> It's just a rope. Who cares.


 @IceTheRetroKid *That's your cue :cudi*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *If Reigns wins the IC championship, then that will be announced as the cure for breast cancer.*


Then that would lead to a match between the two where breast cancer endorses Reigns to boos.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Braun vs. Seth tonight. I wonder if Braun will magically be considered trash if he squashes Seth.*
> 
> 
> 
> @IceTheRetroKid *That's your cue :cudi*


*I did that already, read posts numbers 2-16 on this thread for the rope saga.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Notes for tonight's RAW from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



Tonight's Raw episode is slated to feature a segment where WWE Cruiserweight champion Enzo Amore addresses the entire division.



Again? :goaway


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun vs. Seth in the Battle of the rejected FOTC's by:










(Not that I think anyone today is a good FOTC, but you get the point)


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

i missed Raw last week. Was thinking about watching this week, but hearing that Reigns is getting another title shot sickens me that i'll probably just pass again.

Also Braun should be the champion right now, instead we have a champion that's sitting on his ass for the next 2 months.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Braun vs. Seth in the Battle of the rejected FOTC's by:


Actually looking forward to this match :lol Hope they let Seth have a great showing like Ambrose did. Was a surprisingly decent match last week.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Forgot that Rollins was taking on Braun. Hopefully that will be just amazing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth vs Braun, that's it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time to get ready for RAW


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Goldust should, like, win a match tonight :mark


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Zero hype for this Raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, I forgot all about Rollins and :braun. They've had a match before, but Braun has gotten a lot better since then. Can't wait for that match.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So NOW they do a bell salute.

Why couldn't they fucking do this for Bobby Heenan?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please.. For the love of god don't let the announcers speak a single fucking word of Las Vegas.

The moment of silence is nice.. The announcers uttering a word about it will come off as pandering


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad I skipped this segment last week.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Please.. For the love of god don't let the announcers speak a single fucking word of Las Vegas.
> 
> The moment of silence is nice.. The announcers uttering a word about it will come off as pandering


Not enough time. Gotta get to the Susan G. Koman pandering.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

best segment of Raw last week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice pop for Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> So NOW they do a bell salute.
> 
> Why couldn't they fucking do this for Bobby Heenan?


Dude, calm down.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth starting the show, nice.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Oh fuck this show, the ropes are back to white, officially. :fuckthis*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh Miztourage, you are so going to get destroyed. It's almost sad. Nice to see they're starting with a match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Opening the show with Rollins losing to Strowman clean. Rollins and Ambrose eventually goes to "The Big Dog" because apparently he's the only one that can take Braun Strowman.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dextro said:


> Not enough time. Gotta get to the Susan G. Koman pandering.


fpalm.. Oh god... Not this shit again


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Have a feeling this will be yet another lackluster RAW


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Oh fuck this show, the ropes are back to white, officially. :fuckthis*


Relax they are just doing it for October for breast cancer awareness month. The middle rope is pink


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That pop :mark:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*How hard is it to just do 2 red ropes and one pink rope. That's it.

Smackdown won't let me down tomorrow. (I hope)*


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Phillips sound a lot better than Cole.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it's good that RAW is opening up with a match. Especially this match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun with a huge pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun has been slowed down so much. Last month he gets a HUGE pop.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Man if only WWE still did pyro. Would make Strowman seem even more of a beast.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did security just confiscate a yellow broom stick from a fan?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dextro said:


> Not enough time. Gotta get to the Susan G. Koman pandering.


why would you give time to pro-wrestling when you can give time for pandering 
both vegas and Susan G.Koman


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glad they are doing the good stuff early.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The voice of the WWE finally getting a night off after 20 years. Oh my! :cole


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Strowman pulling a Randy Orton: "Stupid!"

Nice little cat and mouse exchange.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are you stupid?

:lmao

Fast pace, thus far.

ROLLINS chants.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is the Seth Rollins I want to see. Awesome stuff so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun should be the Universal champion right now. Shame, shame.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Rollins over a fuck tonight.


Rollins chants!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins just got destroyed. Very good match, thus far.

Commercial of course.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, hell a shot by Strowman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

5 minutes in and this match is already great.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

oh great i love commercials!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: Dat punch.. If only Big Shows looked even remotely as good as that..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Off to a good start.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Rollins over a fuck tonight.
> 
> 
> Rollins chants!!!


To no one's surprise.


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait a second..did we lose the purple CW ropes in anticipation of the pink middle rope? 

Not sure why a graphic in the corner wouldn't raise the same amount of "awareness" and not make the action in the ring look visually unappealing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's rare that you get a "Let's go..." anymore. Crowd is nice and hot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Both members of Ambrollins having good matches with Braun :mark:

Seth so good the crowd was booing Braun!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is a better version of the CM Punk vs. Mark Henry match on Raw years ago. One of the simplest, yet most effective ways to get a babyface over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Scott Hall fallaway slam.

:mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

pretty awkward landing from seth there


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I continue to be weirdly captivated by that 2k commercial. Nice to see Braun busting out something different.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> To no one's surprise.


Yeah of course.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Hogan and Cena in the front row brehs


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell of a Blockbuster.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way Seth went flying after the pin :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> A Scott Hall fallaway slam.
> 
> :mark:


Or a sack of shit like the Kliq use to call it. 


Good match so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That kick out :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome bump.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun wins woot woot!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did NOT like that ending.. Made Rollins look weak..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, both guys lost to Braun lol. Both great matches though, says a lot about Dean & Seth, and about Braun too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Okada would be proud of that Rainmaker counter, lol. Damn good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match and the right person won


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The debuffs have been applied to Ambrollins, now it's time for them to become lackies.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great match.

Good that Seth lost. None of the omen is on him to draw for a very, very long time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm Braun attacked Seth after the match but he didn't attack Dean?

Yay here comes Deano to help his boy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not to start a mark war but Rollins got a much better match out of Strowman than Ambrose ever could. I didn't expect much from this match and ended up entertained.

:Cocky


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i guess we now know braun is going to attack reigns tonight


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

LOL Braun just destroying the tag champs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth made Braun look like a million bucks after getting cooled off at No Mercy.

:rollins


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Occasional clean losses like this are money in the bank for Seth. Dude is getting over great in a way that's going to last. When he finally wins the big belt as a face, it will be huge.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Make Braun look super strong and get him some heat before Vince's Hair God buries him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How does Braun destroying both tag team champs help anybody?

...Did Booker just refer to Ambrollins as 'meat'? O_O :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If all this is just so Roman can save these two in a week or so then wow...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell an opening segment, that double Chokeslam was cool to see.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least Braun got some heel heat for beating up Seth and Dean


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He don't want no bread, don't want no salad, just meat :booklel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Strowman beats Rollins and gets a pop. Assaults Rollins after winning and gets a pop and a "ONE MORE TIME!" chant.

@Empress , I'm pretty confident that YA BOI is gonna be all right from here on out despite that throwaway title match with Lesnar. :sk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Good match, right person won. Big thumbs up.


Utter description by BRAUN.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Strowman squashing Rollins and Ambrose just for Reigns to beat him and show the world who is the BIG DAWG :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A small part of me wants that "The Bar" shirt, lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if the Shield reunion will be against Braun + Sheamus/Cesaro. The Miztourage is not worth it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Awww Seth trying to come help Dean when Shesaro attacked him <3

Guess Ambrollins vs Shesaro is continuing cos there's literally no other tag teams.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

WE ARE DA BARRR


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Awww Seth trying to come help Dean when Shesaro attacked him <3
> 
> Guess Ambrollins vs Shesaro is continuing cos there's literally no other tag teams.


Revival please come back soon.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose/Strowman and Rollins/Strowman both really good, but different matches. Thought the Ambrose match was slightly better, but both were strong.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

seth and dean both got buried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No way Roman wins tonight. Unless WWE wants Roman to be a grand slam champion already.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth and Dean made Braun look like a millionaire bucks. 

Great match between Seth and Braun


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> No way Roman wins tonight. Unless WWE wants Roman to be a grand slam champion already.


I mean Dean is one, so why not Roman?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Strowman squashing Rollins and Ambrose just for Reigns to beat him and show the world who is the BIG DAWG :eyeroll


Hey, why so pessimistic, don't you want to see the Big Dawg beat everyone again? 


Oh those gumshields on Cesaro though. Badass.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if shane takes a package piledriver through a table at hell in a cell i'll buy a poster on here a wrestlemania ticket


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sometimes it's necessary for babyfaces to lose to heels and build up a story. Doesn't mean they got "buried" fpalm 

Both Seth and Dean made Braun look destructive...and that is a good thing.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> No way Roman wins tonight. Unless WWE wants Roman to be a grand slam champion already.


Ambrose is already one. Pretty sure they realized it afterwards and freaked out in "FUCK WE FORGOT TO GIVE HIM THAT FIRST" mode. It's coming sooner than later.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Braun squashing Seth leaves a real bad taste.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Makes you wonder if they try to mix Braun and The Bar in this Shield match at TLC. Maybe The Shield take out the Miztourage before hand and they face Braun and the Bar at TLC. I wouldn’t mind that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How does Braun destroying both tag team champs help anybody?
> 
> ...Did Booker just refer to Ambrollins as 'meat'? O_O :lmao


It will help Roman when he is the only member of the Shield who can beat Braun, because everything is about Roman


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Opening the show with Rollins losing to Strowman clean. Rollins and Ambrose eventually goes to "The Big Dog" because apparently he's the only one that can take Braun Strowman.


Reigns lost 3 of 4 matches to Strowman too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Sometimes it's necessary for babyfaces to lose to heels and build up a story. Doesn't mean they got "buried" fpalm
> 
> Both Seth and Dean made Braun look destructive...and that is a good thing.


I won't say got buried, but look weak with the way it ended suddenly.. I don't mean he needed a kick out fest but at least if they let Rollins fight a bit longer just to show he can go it would have been more convincing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Strowman beats Rollins and gets a pop. Assaults Rollins after winning and gets a pop and a "ONE MORE TIME!" chant.
> 
> @Empress , I'm pretty confident that YA BOI is gonna be all right from here on out despite that throwaway title match with Lesnar. :sk


I'm torn. 

I love watching Braun beat people up grin2: ) and the right person won the match. But it'll never make sense why they wasted his red hot momentum just two weeks ago. They're starting over again. 

It makes me happy that Braun is still over. So, all hope isn't lost.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my reasons for watching already over and done with in the first half an hour of the show :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> It will help Roman when he is the only member of the Shield who can beat Braun, because everything is about Roman


Yep. Wouldn't mind Rollins and Ambrose losing to Braun if it wasn't all too obvious that it's all to make the wank pheasant look better.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mickie dressed as blisssssssss yessssssssssssss


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The susan g komen theme is the worst thing to ever happen to music. Sounds like someone made a discount version of some DBZ video game music.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I know many people don't care for the pink ropes but I like them a lot! But then again Pink is like my favorite color so I might be biased lol! Cancer awareness is a important thing to bring attention to and it's only for one month out of the year, so I don't get why so many people hate on the Pink ropes. Breast cancer sucks, I've had family members who have had it. Well all cancer sucks, hopefully one day they find a cure!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Let me tell you something about this Susan G Komen..."

Never forget CM Punk.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Solf said:


> Yep. Wouldn't mind Rollins and Ambrose losing to Braun if it wasn't all too obvious that it's all to make the wank pheasant look better.


Wank pheasant...lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I hate that October has to always be this pink rope and theme, ruins Hell in a Cell vibe


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Alicia Fox.......


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Did the CFOs write WWE's official charity pandering music? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Again, good segment last week. But after everything they said to each other, "Old Lady" was the line that crossed the line. Still makes me laugh.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fox! I saw a Fox!!!!


BTW what is this? The hallway of talented but underutilised jobbers?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Depends lmfao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

People are happy that Seth lost clean to Braun :eagle.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

whats attendance like tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, Raw is basically over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Depends :lol :lol


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Depends though...why they gotta do Mickie like that


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alicia and Emma :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn dude. Mickie was Piggie James on the way out, comes back 8 years later and now she's Old Lady James.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Sometimes it's necessary for babyfaces to lose to heels and build up a story. Doesn't mean they got "buried" fpalm
> 
> Both Seth and Dean made Braun look destructive...and that is a good thing.


they are buried seth and dean went from being wwe champion to now being tag champs which don't mean shit and now they only used to put over someone else they both are finished as being serious main eventers.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

...Why are they friends again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Nia hanging out with Alexa again all of a sudden? They literally hated each other a week ago :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a crap show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Reigns lost 3 of 4 matches to Strowman too.


*
Nah, we can't talk about that though. Everything is about Reigns. Anytime your favorite indy guy loses, it's Roman's fault.  When AJ Styles loses the US Championship, it's Roman's fault. Shane McMahon is also fighting Kevin Owens to make Roman look strong.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is edging closer to a Natty farting angle


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They always be hating on Mickie. Piggy James and now hating that she's "old"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Mickie!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> they are buried seth and dean went from wwe champion to now being tag champs which don't mean shit and now they only used to put over someone else they both are finished as being serious centenders.


The good thing about that is it's not on them to draw anymore.

:bjpenn


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ellen at how how fit Mickie is. Amazing that she popped out a baby not too long ago.

And of course they're gonna just drop Nia's animosity toward Alexa with no explanation given. :cornette


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Jonathan Davis has let himself go.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least were getting creative segments for once on raw


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

liking these backstage segments. Bray character development? WTF? surely not.
On the other hand, why the fuck is Nia Jax automatically with Alexa again? Who books this shit


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think I’m about done watching this awful show


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I AM SHOCKED! Wyatt sitting in a chair rambling on about nonsense that has nothing to do with anything involving a story.. 

This never happens


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Roman is winning the IC title tonight isn't he?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh, so Alexa and Nia are “friends” again. Because they were so close, before Nia turned on her….like 3 weeks ago. And now they’re hanging out again. Ugh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The good thing about that is it's not on them to draw anymore.
> 
> :bjpenn


*Neither is it on Roman since he spent the majority of the year losing big matches; 3 of which belonging to the guy everyone's saying has to make him look strong.*


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> Reigns lost 3 of 4 matches to Strowman too.


At the Payback match, Roman was injured and not at 100 percent. Braun won their ambulance match at GBOF but it was basically a fluke and he got destroyed after. And Joe interfered in their LMS match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are all of the angles Alexa is involved in have juvenile jokes in them? :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why the fuck were Nia and Alexa in the same locker room aligned? *Bliss Hole Theory!*

At least Elias is on next.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Nah, we can't talk about that though. Everything is about Reigns. Anytime your favorite indy guy loses, it's Roman's fault. When AJ Styles loses the US Championship, it's Roman's fault. Shane McMahon is also fighting Kevin Owens to make Roman look strong.*


It's the Great Roman Conspiracy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Neither is it on Roman since he spent the majority of the year losing big matches.*


So, is he FOTC or not?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Are they really going with this Age thing. Fuck off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I AM SHOCKED! Wyatt sitting in a chair rambling on about nonsense that has nothing to do with anything involving a story..
> 
> This never happens


Here’s something else that will shock you, it will go nowhere and he will lose his next big match. That never happens either.

…….FFS turn him face. Do something different.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> they are buried seth and dean went from being wwe champion to now being tag champs which don't mean shit and now they only used to put over someone else they both are finished as being serious main eventers.


They're not even close to be buried. Jfc fpalm


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh, so Alexa and Nia are “friends” again. Because they were so close, before Nia turned on her….like 3 weeks ago. And now they’re hanging out again. Ugh.


There is barely any effort being put into the womens storylines right now


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> I think I’m about done watching this awful show


What's wrong were actually getting character development


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait didn't Nia just turn on Alex a few weeks ago? Then i remember the following week Sasha, Bayley and Alex triple teaming Nia and taking her down, did i miss something? Maybe i missed a segment or something but why is Nia suddenly Alexa's personal bodyguard again?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> So, is he FOTC or not?


*By your logic, if he's losing, it's not on him to draw. You are effectively admitting that 3/4ths of this year can't be blamed on Reigns. Stay consistent.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nia and Alexa being friends again makes no sense. 

Poor Bray. I have no words anymore.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

machomanjohncena said:


> At the Payback match, Roman was injured and not at 100 percent. Braun won their ambulance match at GBOF but it was basically a fluke and he got destroyed after. And Joe interfered in their LMS match



I know, but Strowman has been the only one who's given Reigns a run for his money and even gotten most of the wins.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solf said:


> The susan g komen theme is the worst thing to ever happen to music. Sounds like someone made a discount version of some DBZ video game music.


Susan G. Komen itself is a corrupt shit-show of a charity, so what makes you think they'd be worthy of awesome music?


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I know many people don't care for the pink ropes but I like them a lot! But then again Pink is like my favorite color so I might be biased lol! Cancer awareness is a important thing to bring attention to and it's only for one month out of the year, so I don't get why so many people hate on the Pink ropes. Breast cancer sucks, I've had family members who have had it. Well all cancer sucks, hopefully one day they find a cure!


I'm all for breast cancer awareness. My problem is that Susan G Koman foundation is a shady foundation. Very little of the money actually goes to cancer research. It's basically the Red Cross of breast cancer foundations.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *By your logic, if he's losing, it's not on him to draw. You are effectively admitting that none of this year can be blamed on Reigns. Stay consistent.*


You can still lose some big matches throughout the year and still be the main focus of the show. Anyone that watches the show week in and week out knows Reigns is "The Guy."


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Empress said:


> Nia and Alexa being friends again makes no sense.
> 
> Poor Bray. I have no words anymore.


Seems like he's come to the point where even he realises he's no longer a "god".


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Based on how the crowd reactions are these days it looks like wwe is dying

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Idk about you, but I'm trying to walk with Elias.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> they are buried seth and dean went from being wwe champion to now being tag champs which don't mean shit and now they only used to put over someone else they both are finished as being serious main eventers.


Oh look, someone thinking they know the meaning of the word buried again. Get a grip.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ELIAS one of the few wrestlers to actually get good heat for a heel


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Just let him finish a damn song for once! Fuck!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> What's wrong were actually getting character development


Character development with people I could give a crap less about


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Samson sticking it South Park country. :hayden3

Now it's time to walk! With Elias! :trips9


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does it bug anyone else that during october this company has to go all pink? I mean pink during october/Halloween seems weird to me, doesn't exactly put you in the mood for the holiday.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OH JFC he's destroying a AIC song.. Fuck him forever now..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

LOL he's doing Nutshell by Alice in Chains.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Get your lighters up for Elias.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias is doing quite well thus far. Wouldn't mind him in a more prominent program soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know the crowd is good when Titus even gets a little pop.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's not often that I agree with Corey on something but I do about Elias :lol


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Elias is like that dude that comes to karaoke every week but people don't have the energy to boo him so he keeps coming back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Nah, we can't talk about that though. Everything is about Reigns. Anytime your favorite indy guy loses, it's Roman's fault. When AJ Styles loses the US Championship, it's Roman's fault. Shane McMahon is also fighting Kevin Owens to make Roman look strong.*


Yeah, because in all of Braun wins Braun was the one standing tall at the end...

Oh wait, he wasn't. Hell, he won 1 match to a one armed Roman who made him look like a geek after the show and the other was an ambulance match who Roman lost by himself and then crashed an ambulance with Braun inside.

But it's never about Roman right?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

holy shit Titus is wrestling again, I thought he was gonna be a manager for full time


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Idk about you, but I'm trying to walk with Elias.


I love Elias. I think he could be a solid mid carder by next year, maybe IC champ.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Titus and Elias, two decent big guys. I don't hate this raw, yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, because in all of Braun wins Braun was the one standing tall at the end...
> 
> Oh wait, he wasn't. Hell, he won 1 match to a one armed Roman who made him look like a geek after the show and the other was an ambulance match who Roman lost by himself and then crashed an ambulance with Braun inside.
> 
> But it's never about Roman right?


*Your point? Roman lost 3/4 matches to Braun. Now you're complaining that he didn't lose hard enough? PLEASE :tripsscust

The only solution is for him to win everything from here on out and justify your frivolous complaints.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The crowd are even cheering for Titus. Denver's impressing me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So….is Akira just out of Titus Worldwide. If so, shame. I actually liked him and Titus together. And if nothing else Akira and Apollo could be a tag team.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

how can the company pride its self on be a star when they're acting like be a cunts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Elias is in that role where he beats all the lowercard guys like Goldust, Titus etc but will always lose and job to the bigger starts like Rollins, Ambrose, Balor etc. I hope one day he comes out of that and can get some big wins over guys that mean something instead of meaningless wins over jobbers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well hopefully that's the end of Elias feuding with these two.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *By your logic, if he's losing, it's not on him to draw. You are effectively admitting that 3/4ths of this year can't be blamed on Reigns. Stay consistent.*


Austin lost agaisnt Austin lost against Kane, Kane and the undertaker and got beat by Mankind in a matter of months. Didn't stop him from being the main draw. Just saying.


Odd matchup but I;m liking it so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

​


Empress said:


> I love Elias. I think he could be a solid mid carder by next year, maybe IC champ.


I think he'd be an amazing IC champ. They need to consider that at some point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God man it's too bad Raw doesn't get HIAC cos Ambrollins inside HIAC being the ones defending the tag titles would have been epic.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

HIAC has a glimmer of potential


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

New Day vs. Usos inside HIAC….. :mark :mark :mark.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mickie just OOZES Sexuality!

Love her big ol nipples!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Elias is in that role where he beats all the lowercard guys like Goldust, Titus etc but will always lose and job to the bigger starts like Rollins, Ambrose, Balor etc. I hope one day he comes out of that and can get some big wins over guys that mean something instead of meaningless wins over jobbers.


Is there a face equivalent to Elias? There needs to be one. Actually, more than one, and more heels on that level too. Elias is a true midcarder, there's just few of them that he seems on his own plateau.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another win for Elias.

It's really time to put him into the IC title picture, though that'll have to be put on hold if Roman wins it soon. :eyeroll


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Mickie James has her sexy on tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they make all the heels in the womens division seem like they all act like middle school bullies, Alicia and Emma standing back there acting like giggling 13 year olds making fun of a girl school was embarrassing. 

Alicia Fox should be the last one talking about saying someones old, how longs this bitch been hanging around? Its gotta be close to 12 years, she was there when Mickie was still wrestling there. Didn't she make her first appearance as Vickie and Edge's wedding planner? Jesus why they still got her here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My bet would Asuka vs. Emma at TLC. I know they won’t, but my hope is that they would get to go all out like they did at Takeover London back in 2015.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God they make all the heels in the womens division seem like they all act like middle school bullies,


It's the Total Divas division again now, the women's division is dead.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Too many close ups of Nia's face for my liking WWE :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dominant superstar WTF


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ASUKA IS COMING



Elias should be coming up into that midcard level for sure.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Annnnd the ugly gear is back


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, Nia Jax's theme is so not fitting her!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad to see Mickie getting used more, even if the storyline is lame.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Too many close ups of Nia's face for my liking WWE :lol


She has nice eyes to be fair.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Alexa's thighs are a gift from God


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BUBBLE BUTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A life alert joke in the middle of a match? fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh mickie you milf


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's just so damn weird that Alexa and Nia are back to being allies. It's like the writers just can't book more than one feud in the women's division.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Your point? Roman lost 3/4 matches to Braun. Now you're complaining that he didn't lose hard enough? PLEASE :tripsscust
> 
> The only solution is for him to win everything from here on out and justify your frivolous complaints.*


Like you said, Roman lost, Braun didn't won, that's my problem. How many times Roman has been pinned this year? 6? Let's see:

US title match against KO/Y2J. A handicap match
Royal Rumble. A match he had won until Braun interfered
Backlash: Braun pinned a 1 armed Roman
Against Joe twice, both after Braun distraction
Summerslam: That's the only "clean" pin he had this year

But it's never about Roman, they never protect him or make the winners look like geeks right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> It's just so damn weird that Alexa and Nia are back to being allies.


They are probably friends in Total Divas and that's why they are friends here. Total Divas storylines creeping into the show.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> It's just so damn weird that Alexa and Nia are back to being allies. It's like the writers just can't book more than one feud in the women's division.


I'm trying to look at it like Dean and Roman attacking each other when they had title matches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE seriously can't think of ANYTHING else for a storyline than having them call Mickie old?

This entire angle is fucking stupid especially considering Nia & Alexa suddenly being friends, Alexa insulting Mickie like a child and the old people jokes. LAME.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why are Nia Jax and Alexa back together? 

This division is a shambles. Bullying and two facing. I thought I left high school two years ago man.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Jedah said:


> It's just so damn weird that Alexa and Nia are back to being allies. It's like the writers just can't book more than one feud in the women's division.


It makes their brains hurt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah are they even gonna attempt to explain why Nia is suddenly buddy's with Alexa again? Not even a quick line from either of them saying they fight sometimes and they put their differences aside? No? Ok just gonna act as if nothing ever happened? ok then.... these writers are lazy as fuck man, they don't even bother with any kind of continuity in this division, no fucks whatsoever given.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

what is happening? where am i? ahhhh? Nothing makes sense!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tom just called Alexa & Nia frenemies fpalm They're not AJ Lee and Paige lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dextro said:


> I'm all for breast cancer awareness. My problem is that Susan G Koman foundation is a shady foundation. Very little of the money actually goes to cancer research. It's basically the Red Cross of breast cancer foundations.


Oh yeah I definitely agree. It sucks that they are able to do that. I feel like more of the money should go to actual charity but it doesn't.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mickies ass yummmm


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Nia is not smooth in the ring at all


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jedah said:


> It's just so damn weird that Alexa and Nia are back to being allies. It's like the writers just can't book more than one feud in the women's division.


Phillips and Corey said very briefly that she and Bliss are frenemies. I shit you not. :serious:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on Mickie!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


> mickies ass yummmm


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm shocked they're giving this match time


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

wwe women are yawn worthy and why does bliss still have their belt...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That might have been the worst tornado DDT I've ever seen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And of course a DQ. Meh.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I swear Yokozuna bumped more than Nia, her long matches are such a drag.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Could they be thinking about setting up Mickie vs Asuka? Must be a reason why they are showing Mickie so strong here.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That was just a complete wast of time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm. Must be cold in that arena and Vince forgot to have Mickies nipples taped


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Nia's entrance song is like a diss track to Alexa Bliss...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That was dumb.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wouldn't mind Mickie becoming champion, honestly. Alexa just brings down every division she's in. She doesn't have to, but I've already gone into detail about why her character is so incongruent with her booking.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Not too sure on how to feel about Heel Enzo


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nia Jax is fucking boring


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol still laughing at that line from Enzo last week when the CW's came out interrupting him with the 205 Live theme "What is that terrible music?" :lmao i like heel Enzo way better than Face Enzo.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Enzo is honestly the first person in a long time that I have absolutely hated in wrestling. Dude is such a fucking rat.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I watched the Strowman thing, then ate, and while doing so, forgot Raw was on. Hilarious.

By the way, did I hear the commentary spoiling the Shield reunion nonchalantly by saying it's speculated on Social Media? Holy fucking shitballs, can this company run by dumbshits not telegraph EVERY goddamn surprise in advance?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Enzo is CW Reigns


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

to be honest I would not mind Mickie winning the title she deserves one last title reign.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Now I am a fan of Alexa. But she really does bring down the division, she brings down all the women she works with because they can't have a good match with her. Mickie, Becky, Sasha and Bayley have had some great high-stakes matches and with Alexa it always just falls flat. It's so frustrating because I do like Alexa, her wrestling ability is sub par 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Scumbag Steve hat?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and the bullying continues


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo's at a loss for words. WHAT? THIS NEVER HAPPENS!


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nia Jax Life Alert Comment Cracked Me Up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Enzo speechless for the first time ever lol :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Enzo is one of the most interesting characters on Raw right now. He doesn't have much competition, but still, this heel run has potential.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Now I am a fan of Alexa. But she really does bring down the division, she brings down all the women she works with because they can't have a good match with her. Mickie, Becky, Sasha and Bayley have had some great high-stakes matches and with Alexa it always just falls flat. It's so frustrating because I do like Alexa, her wrestling ability is sub par
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol thats bull. Her and Sasha had three of the best womans matches of the year


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That 2k18 commercial was lit as fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How is it still Hispanic Heritage Month? Did it begin in the middle of the month? :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Now I am a fan of Alexa. But she really does bring down the division, she brings down all the women she works with because they can't have a good match with her. Mickie, Becky, Sasha and Bayley have had some great high-stakes matches and with Alexa it always just falls flat. It's so frustrating because I do like Alexa, her wrestling ability is sub par
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alexa is the main reason I'm watching the women matches without her I prob be ff.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> :lol thats bull. Her and Sasha had three of the best womans matches of the year




Well I would say Alexa's best matches have been with Sasha, they're not as good and as regular as they should be. It's quite a dip going from the Sasha Charlotte matches to Sasha's ones with Alexa


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mickie having a title reign would be awesome!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought that was "Right To Censor" Ivory for a sec.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBH if Sasha was champion she would have no better matches then Alexa as champion. Because tbh lets look a the roster. Bayley is a great wrestler. Emma cant wrestle, Nia is sloppy. Mickie is a vet, so we know what she can offer. OF course Alexa showed in herr feud with Sasha she has improoved out of sight in the ring. But she clearly won't get credit for that. So I ask in theory if Sasha was champion. Would she bring down or bring up the division compared to Alexa? From an unbias stance, no I don't think she would. When you had Lana in the title scene on SD. And you say Alexa is bringing it down, please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love this crowd.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Alexa/Mickie at tlc!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep Mickie is winning the title and then facing Asuka.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly dressed like a flight attendant.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's gonna be interesting seeing Matt trying to carry himself in WWE


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How is it still Hispanic Heritage Month? Did it begin in the middle of the month? :lol


According to Wikipedia Hispanic Heritage Month ends Oct. 15th.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even Jordan can't get a reaction with this crowd :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You know The Club suck when they're a tag team with both members present and WWE won't consider giving them a title shot against Ambrollins :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus are they seriously going with Jason Jordan and Matt as a tag team while Jeff is injured? God.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CHARLY CARUSO IS BRINGING BACK RIGHT TO CENSOR :woo*


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Jason Jordan will be in TNA by next year


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So Jason Jordan has new pants. He's bound to be over now, right?


----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

Even the crickets would get more of a reaction than Jordan ever will. Sad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WONDERFUL to see Matthew maintain his BROKEN BRILLIANCE by trimming his luxurious mane. :madhardy

+1 to Graves for referencing Broken Matt by calling his haircut "Beethoven-style".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jason Jordan not exactly getting the same reaction Rollins got tonight.

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey look it's nWo B team!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jason Jordan looking like a beefed up Tyson Kidd wtf


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they gave up on Jordan as a singles wrestler and put him back in a tag team.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That theme is wasted on Gallows/Anderson, give it to someone else.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why don't they ever use Matt's old theme? I CAN SLAM A TORNADO! People had so many parodies lol!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Even Jordan can't get a reaction with this crowd :lol :lol :lol :lol


He needs to do something FAST because the usually snark as fuck WrestleMania crowd will absolutely roast him alive if he's still this bland as fuck charisma vacuum.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That pop for Jason Jordan?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god Jordan got rid of those horrible singlets with the random patterns, and got a new attire that actually has his initials on them.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> :lol thats bull. Her and Sasha had three of the best womans matches of the year


No, they really didn't.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm just saw next week's Raw is in Indianapolis where The Shield debuted and broke up. I expect more teases lol :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Atone The Underdog said:


> Jason Jordan will be in TNA by next year


Well if they're even in business next year..


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

For the love of God just put The Club back with AJ on Smackdown ASAP


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think Jason Jordan's gear is better as shorts instead of a singlet. I'm not the biggest fan of the green though. A black or a blue might be better.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yep Mickie is winning the title and then facing Asuka.


I doubt it this is prob just a filler fued for Alexa until Asuka debuts.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol Jordan running around Matt thinking he's Devon Dudley or some shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> He needs to do something FAST because the usually snark as fuck WrestleMania crowd will absolutely roast him alive if he's still this bland as fuck charisma vacuum.


He's fucked, imo. He has no personality what so ever.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> :lol thats bull. Her and Sasha had three of the best womans matches of the year


That's not true AT ALL. Inside WWE or out.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Strategize said:


> No, they really didn't.


yes,they really did.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Hey look it's nWo B team!


You just make me look this up...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I like Jordan's new gear :yum:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I doubt it this is prob just a filler fued for Alexa until Asuka debuts.


Yeah I think Alexa cheats to retain, then Asuka happens to her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jordan's gone from the Steiner Brothers' dancerobic-style singlet to Sprite-colored trunks.

Because that'll definitely make the crowd care about the poor guy. :serious:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I sometimes wonder how Gable would have fared in the role that Jason's been given...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

CLA2K said:


> For the love of God just put The Club back with AJ on Smackdown ASAP


I fear that Road Dogg wouldn't know how to book that.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> yes,they really did.


Even Nia had a better match with Sasha than Alexa did. Funny thing is, they are some of Alexa's best matches, yet not even in Sasha's top 20.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I sometimes wonder how Gable would have fared in the role that Jason's been given...


1000 times better. Gable has charisma


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Jordan's gone from the Steiner Brothers' dancerobic-style singlet to Sprite-colored trunks.
> 
> Because that'll definitely make the crowd care about the poor guy. :serious:


Probably recycled cloth from a lost forgotten Spirit Squad segment


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

CLA2K said:


> 1000 times better. Gable has charisma


I actually agree. But you know, Jason's 6 ft 3 and athletic so he must be made into a star :lmao

And i like jason, I think he can be one of the best workers in the division, but he really is bland.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

CLA2K said:


> 1000 times better. Gable has charisma


And they don't even use him on Smackdown.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Even Nia had a better match with Sasha than Alexa did. Funny thing is, they are some of Alexa's best matches, yet not even in Sasha's top 20.


man stfu so sick of your alexa bashing wish you would go away.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I sometimes wonder how Gable would have fared in the role that Jason's been given...


Definitely better because he has personalty, better in the ring and actually looks like Angle,


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol The Club won a match? Man they already giving up on Jordan? If The Club beat you then you're fucked.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: Matt isn't phoning it in tonight. I like it.. He's got some umph in him again


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jordan has no chance. This crowd who cheered for Titus didn't give him a reaction at all.

At least in his tag team with Gable, he had Gable there to be the charismatic side of things.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I actually agree. But you know, Jason's 6 ft 3 and athletic so he must be made into a star :lmao
> 
> And i like jason, I think he can be one of the best workers in the division, but he really is bland.


Yeah.... Like KIX cereal bland :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if this is leading to Jason Jordan turning on Matt Hardy. Because he's comatose as a face.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Well if they're even in business next year..


he'll be the champ within 3 weeks of joining their roster as a indy promotion with no tv spot


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> And they don't even use him on Smackdown.


The shit is depressing :frown2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Probably recycled cloth from a lost forgotten Spirit Squad segment


Wouldn't surprise me in the least, considering Jordan's also been booked like a geek since his move to RAW.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

With mu last comment i must say Enzo vs 205 is fucking awesome. Just knock his teeth out


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

CLA2K said:


> Yeah.... Like KIX cereal bland :lol


If JJ has that kind of subtle sweetness and solid fiber content, he could go far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Atone The Underdog said:


> he'll be the champ within 3 weeks of joining their roster as a indy promotion with no tv spot


Exclusively on Hulu Plus!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they should say they attacked Enzo AFTER Raw went off the air, so the one attack stipulation should be void.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> yes,they really did.


Come on dude, really? You negged me without replying to me. Really?

Don't know what's worse that or the comment you left "it is true now shut up" That's kind of a childish response. 

There was far better women's match in wrestling this year.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> If JJ has that kind of subtle sweetness and solid fiber content, he could go far.


I literally just laughed out loud


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why does that interviewer look like a waitress?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Charly time baby!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. What world in I living in.. The fans cheered for him winning the belt.. (with the help of pandering)


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hmmmmm...I wonder if The Shield is getting back together?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I think they may be heading for a Jason Jordan heel turn. Shit's falling flat weekly, and as he's not the priority project, I can see them saying "fuck it, let's try", and just turning him.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Did I just hear a brief pop for Roman? WTF Denver


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reigns promos have the appeal of lawn mower sounds.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice segment by Reigns. He put his former Shield brothers over there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh my god a Roman Reigns promo without the use of the words "Bitch Ass". That's a first correct?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the first 20 minutes of the show, what is the main event tonight?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if this is leading to Jason Jordan turning on Matt Hardy. Because he's comatose as a face.


They're most likely saving Jordan's heel turn for later when his storyline with Kurt escalates.

If anything, this could result in Matt turning on JJ and thus becoming more immersed in his Broken gimmick.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Just remember that WWE keeps paying for 205 Live no problem, but won't buy out the Broken gimmick.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Come on dude, really? You negged me without replying to me. Really?
> 
> Don't know what's worse that or the comment you left "it is true now shut up" That's kind of a childish response.
> 
> There was far better women's match in wrestling this year.


you started it when you talk down about Alexa that's a big no no and now you have to pay the piper.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Big Pop for Reigns saying he wants the title. Interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show has gone straight to the shitter after the opening match. One of their worst efforts in awhile.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed the first 20 minutes of the show, what is the main event tonight?


Utter crap. And you missed the best part of Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could take a nap and wake up and it would still be on a commercial.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Charly wens3


I want her to serve me some endless pasta if you know what I mean


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great a segment of this...time for a break.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm gnashing my teeth trying not to be snarky about this.. They fucking dragged out Dana Warrior?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is Charly dressed as Ivory from Right To Censor?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> you started it when you talk down about Alexa that's a big no no and now you have to pay the piper.


But "no now shut up?" That's laughable. Shayna Bazsler vs Kairi was better then both their matches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Dana Brooke sighting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My fellow Italian Charly Carusso dressed weird as fuck tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if her real last name is Warrior? And not Hellwig.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WHY DON'T WE HAVE PROSTATE CANCER MONTH? MY NUTS ARE IMPORTANT TOO!*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Gosh, I hate when WWE has the superstars break character for this. They could easily just have the faces there. It's horrible..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sorry but Dana Warrior is a bit annoying lol.

And they made the Women's Championship a bit uglier :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Susan G. Konmen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> My fellow Italian Charly Carusso dressed weird as fuck tonight.


Her outfit is weird tonight, that being said though she still looked amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So all the women are seriously just gonna break kayfabe in the center of the ring on Raw right now? wow..... Lets just have Nia and Mickie hug right now while we're at it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Prayer Police said:


> Why is Charly dressed as Ivory from Right To Censor?


She looks like colonel sanders


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that chick with the black hair is a bit of all right


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate there is only women in the ring.. As if men can't be Warriors against breast cancer also.. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, this is embarassing.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> But "no now shut up?" That's laughable. Shayna Bazsler vs Kairi was better then both their matches.


OF that promotion. Alexa and Sasha GBOF and SS Were def the best woman main roster matches of the year. I mean on SD their top feud was Lana and Naomi. So that does not take much does it. My point was most observers have at least acknowledged Alexas improovements in the ring. But hey lets all wait till Asuka comes to Raw. Or Hell When Nia gets the title. And let's see her bring down the division with her amazing wrestling .

ETA; WTF is this segment, talk about breaking keyfabe. So cringy! :lol. That was embarrasing. Alexa is feuding with pretty much all those woman. Don't like them breaking character like that.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Ziggler to interrupt?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I can't imagine that this nonsensical, time-sucking virtue signaling is part of the trend of declining ratings, particularly at this time of year. Not at all.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Therapy said:


> I hate there is only women in the ring.. As if men can be Warriors against breast cancer also.. Jesus Christ.


Notice wwe and the nfl never do anything for cancer awarness that affects man

something to think about


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns match next, good! :mark

I guess I can turn off RAW after that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> *I'm gnashing my teeth trying not to be snarky about this..* They fucking dragged out Dana Warrior?












:troll


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Awkward with the Divas out there...


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WHY DON'T WE HAVE PROSTATE CANCER MONTH? MY NUTS ARE IMPORTANT TOO!*


your nuts gets plenty of action with roman reigns licking them every night.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

So am I supposed to act like Susan G Komen isn't one of the most corrupt "charities" in the country?


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Exclusively on Hulu Plus!


that could be costly, they be the 1st live streamed weekly twitch wrestling show, filmed from Jarrets Cell phone just until he passes out drunk in the bar the event is held at


----------



## eisforpants (Sep 24, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WHY DON'T WE HAVE PROSTATE CANCER MONTH? MY NUTS ARE IMPORTANT TOO!*




Your prostate and your nuts are two completely different things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok so now everyone there sees Alexa is actually a really nice girl and not a bitch at all, like she was earlier ok then.... That was so fucking dumb this has to be really confusing for younger kids who don't get that its fake. 

I remember the days where wrestlers would NEVER break character infront of a camera out of respect for the business, those days are long fucking gone.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do they get to keep those belts? Or does the WWE take them back?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seriously, this is disgusting and pathetic. They dragged Dana Warrior out there so they wouldn't get booed. They had all the women from the lockerroom come out for added effect. Keep this shit in commercials. There was no reason to break kayfabe in the middle of a show for this mess. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is the IC title match not main eventing?

:lol


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

That was so cringe when they were all shaking the ropes

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> *OF that promotion*. Alexa and Sasha GBOF and SS Were def the best woman main roster matches of the year. I mean on SD their top feud was Lana and Naomi. So that does not take much does it.
> 
> ETA; WTF is this segment, talk about breaking keyfabe. So cringy! :lol


It was in WWE. I can name others outside WWE if you want. 


I'm retching with cringe. Go away with the cheap pops, you're not Mick Foley don't do them.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Main Event time 1.5 hours into the show. They leave hour 3 to die a death.

But with ten commercials and a thousand rest holds, it will drag into hour 3.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

philanthropy is the future of marketing, it's the way brands r going 2 win


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Roman/Miz match is now, what's the main event? :hmm:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is the IC title match not main eventing?
> 
> :lol


Bet you it's because WWE saw the ratings and didn't want a Roman match to not draw well like last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Shield storyline is SOOOOOO FORCED.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CLA2K said:


> So am I supposed to act like Susan G Komen isn't one of the most corrupt "charities" in the country?


:vince5: "THAT'S THE PLAN, DAMN IT! NOW STICK TO IT OR YOU'RRREEE...FIIIRRRED!"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> philanthropy is the future of marketing, it's the way brands r going 2 win


Honestly. I wouldn't be surprised if SGC is paying WWE at this point to promote their charity


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Roman/Miz match is now, what's the main event? :hmm:


Another Enzo segment.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Normally I hate filler shit like that, but good for those women and the divas who are supporting them.

It has been a long day.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn, Miz.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

capitalist society on a social level is so fake and gringe all they do is pander 


not that i'm against businesses


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is the IC title match not main eventing?
> 
> :lol


Third hour drop off. It's been a trend now to have the biggest matches at the end of hour two because they know the third drops off a cliff.

Which makes all the ridiculous virtue signaling even more puzzling...its placement.

And they're really going all out on this forced Shield reunion that no one wants, huh?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is sad. It's actually the first time where I can't even be generous enough to name at least 2 Raw highlights (so far). This Raw has sucked so far lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> This Shield storyline is SOOOOOO FORCED.


Agreed. Ideally the Shield as the "Hounds of Justice" would feel compelled to reunite due to there being a larger threat on the Show. But Miztourage? It is forced as you said.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz...the ultimate troll.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW that is loud. Roman is here!!! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh Roman's all business tonight. I like it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is the IC title match not main eventing?
> 
> :lol


Because Vince wants Reigns attributed to not quite as shitty ratings.

Also, they really are trying to be as unsubtle as possible about the Shield, right? That has to be intentional. No writing can be this bad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How forced is this storyline? Fuck off with this cheap storytelling.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman got booed right there and now dunn has taken control, its loud cheers


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Her outfit is weird tonight, that being said though she still looked amazing.


I love Charly and of course.... Bayleys hot sister! Oh ya


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JoJo :banderas


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Uh oh Roman's angry somebody go get Vince to bring him his pacifier


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Where is Ziggler to interrupt?


I just thought about Dolph super-kicking a titty to knock the breast cancer out and I'm on my way to hell as I type.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

All the sluts and kids screech for Reigns! Sad. Fuck off you boring sack of shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oooh Roman's all business tonight. I like it.


Yep, Reigns is one of those few who actually maintains a consistent character during his feuds. Good psychology and storyline continuity.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And the finisher spamming begins..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Because Vince wants Reigns attributed to not quite as shitty ratings.
> 
> Also, they really are trying to be as unsubtle as possible about the Shield, right? That has to be intentional. No writing can be this bad.


I liked the Shield in their first run, but I don't care about them reuniting tonight at all. Rollins and Dean were doing fine on their own for my liking in the mid-card.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

See, Roman doesn't need The Shield to reunite to take care of the Miztourage :lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Starting to think WWE is like fuck the third hour, the real main event is starting to be the end of the 2nd hour and usually garbage in the 3rd.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"The man that took the torch of this company from John Cena at No Mercy." fpalm fpalm fpalm

For fuck's sake. They just can't stop the force feeding.

If Asuka wasn't coming I'd just fuck off from this shit company entirely.


----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

So I guess more Enzo in the main even slot? :hmmm maybe he'll have Roman's spot at Mania against Brock at this rate:laugh:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wow, the most loudest non cheers I've ever hear. Well done Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did the bell ring yet? If so why isn't the ref counting to 10?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman not as heavily booed as he normally is. Heard a good few cheers. 

Is this not meant to be the main event? What's main eventing? Enzo again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Sierra
Hotel
India
Echo
Lima
Delta..... ROMAN *dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun*


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitC said:


> This is sad. It's actually the first time where I can't even be generous enough to name at least 2 Raw highlights (so far). This Raw has sucked so far lol


I kinda liked the first womens backstage segment,it felt pretty old school

I also enjoyed braun VS Seth


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

video wall bump


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

frankthetank91 said:


> Starting to think WWE is like fuck the third hour, the real main event is starting to be the end of the 2nd hour and usually garbage in the 3rd.


Remember when CM Punk was the 10'Oclock Champion?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I still Bolieve.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at the crowd responding well to Roman being a "take no bullshit asskicker".

Now watch WWE present him in anything but this fashion next week.

They never learn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm surprised they haven't removed the Hogan impersonator from ringside. I wonder if those are the same guys from last year :lol*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

We don't need a Shield reunion, Roman can merc The Miztourage on his own :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Loving this Roman tonight. No fucks given Roman


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

CROWD IS PUMPEEEED AFFFF to Roman Reigns.

Hahaha, fuck you smarks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

And then, Roman beats EVERYBODY up!!!!!!

Vince's favorite line in any script.


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

the_hound said:


> video wall bump


It's the new obligatory ring post spot lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This was done in front of the right crowd - one that actually makes noise and one that is giving Roman a more positive reception.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That was actually pretty brilliant :lol 

I can get behind this Reigns :eva2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Worst time for an ad break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they've clearly told us Reigns can beat all 3 of these idiots single handedly why would there need to be a Shield Reunion to defeat them?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROMAN DA GAWD BENDING THAT CHAIR ON THEIR BACKS :drose :reigns2 :woo*


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

#MakeRomanaSamoanSavageAgain


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Why would anyone think Reigns needs Ambrose and Rollins now?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So they decide to book Roman the way they should, bad ass heel you could argue. Next week though. They well book him like he is the Boston Red Sox. True Underdog. And now people are susposed to beleive he needs Seth and Dean lol? I am all for a Sheild reunion. But don't waste them on these guys.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Jedah said:


> "The man that took the torch of this company from John Cena at No Mercy." fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> For fuck's sake. They just can't stop the force feeding.
> 
> If Asuka wasn't coming I'd just fuck off from this shit company entirely.


Duh, he took the torch from another man that was forced down a wwe marks throat ...

ha ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Roman wasn't counted out after all that? Or has the match not started yet?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lykos said:


> CROWD IS PUMPEEEED AFFFF to Roman Reigns.
> 
> Hahaha, fuck you smarks.


The boring sack of shit is fighting the Miz...and they are all high in Denver.

They have to cheer for _someone_.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, guess we're getting the same exact match with the same exact result from last week.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Vince hearing that pop for Roman like: :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark k :vince$ :vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hoping Reigns wins the IC title just as a big fuck you


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So Roman wasn't counted out after all that? Or has the match not started yet?


I don't think the bell ever rung.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Lykos said:


> CROWD IS PUMPEEEED AFFFF to Roman Reigns.
> 
> Hahaha, fuck you smarks.


You are also smark, you know? 


Raw has been terrible AGAIN.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The best we can hope for is that the whole Shield/Miztourage feud was a swerve and the Shield are actually going to face someone credible.

But who am I kidding...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hold your butts.
Those kiddie cheers during Reigns' promo were prominent because the rest didn't give a shit.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Love this crowd tonight! nice change for once.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad Raw doesn't do what Smackdown does and have a PiP and play the adds on the screen while you can see what is going on at Raw.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

like to see Cesaro and Sheamus be an APA like team and maybe get involved in this match after being hired by Miz


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm

"The bell rang during the break"

*3 seconds later*

DING DING DING


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

So I basically skipped through the whole hour and 50 minutes of the show so far and stopped at bits that interested me. I saw a Bray Wyatt promo that was slightly different from the norm, Enzo blinking lots of times aaaaaand that's it. Why do I still watch ffs?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am dying laughing at Miz's facial expressions :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the bell rings now, wtf has being going on for 5 mins during the ad break


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hoping for The Shield vs Braun and The Bar in a TLC match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Why would anyone think Reigns needs Ambrose and Rollins now?


Exactly. What is the point now?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman doesn't need Seth & Dean, Seth & Dean need Roman :jericho2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Why would anyone think Reigns needs Ambrose and Rollins now?


Because it's the other way around, Rollins and Ambrose need Reigns to defeat big baddie Braun


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hogan and savage are the young bucks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seems Denver likes themselves some ex Shield guys. My kinda people


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is that dude in the front row in the orange shirt wearing football shoulder pads?


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

Roman's selling is terrible


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Has anyone seen the macho man and Hogan yet? Most entertaining part about this match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow the crowd is actually awake and making noise.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy dressed up as Cena in the crowd, is he wearing padding to look bigger? :lol It makes his shoulders look massive LOL.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is on fire for this match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is probably just extending the match to give Bo and Axel time to recover and come again to interfere.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol after Reigns kicked out of like 50 AA's from Cena is there a soul on earth whole thinks any amount of Skull Crushing Finales would pin him? Miz would pretty much have to shoot Roman point blank range with a gun in the head for anyone to think he's staying down for a 3 count.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> Exactly. What is the point now?


Desperately try to get Roman over at any cost prior to his fourth coronation attempt in a row.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Exactly. What is the point now?


The same point that makes this company spiral into the shitter for three years now: gotta get Roman over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol after Reigns kicked out of like 50 AA's from Cena is there a soul on earth whole thinks any amount of Skull Crushing Finales would pin him? Miz would pretty much have to shoot Roman point blank range with a gun in the head for anyone to think he's staying down for a 3 count.


PSYCHOLOGY!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Think I'll tune out at this point. Obvious terrible result is terrible. Match like last week probably won't be anything good. 

Also to everyone saying it, it's not about Roman needing Ambrose and Rollins. WWE wouldn't put Roman in that type of vulnerable position. It's all about him saving Ambrose/Rollins, not the other way around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LOUD ASS ROMAN CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :reigns :woo :reigns2 :woo*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Miz is beating Reigns after the story was that he couldn't beat him alone. WHERE IS THE PSYCHOLOGY IN THAT?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

You know how you can tell those Roamn chants are put in? The commentary aren't telling us every ten seconds.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

GOOD match so far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> The Miz is beating Reigns after the story was that he couldn't beat him alone. WHERE IS THE PSYCHOLOGY IN THAT?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Roman takes the IC Title please keep Miz away from that fucking belt for at least 5 years, so fucking tired of him being involved with that belt, seems like its all he's been involved with for the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it is so stupid that the fans chant YES along with the Miz kicks.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> If Roman takes the IC Title please keep Miz away from that fucking belt for at least 5 years, so fucking tired of him being involved with that belt, seems like its all he's been involved with for the last 4 or 5 years.


Agreed, the Miz really needs to step out of the IC title scene for a while.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"The one title that has eluded Roman throughout his career."

That probably confirms he's winning. If not tonight, at some point. Main event on hold. Mid card soon to be on hold too. :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FINISHER KICKED OUT OF.

:CENA


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whats the fucking point now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Roman kicked out of Miz's finisher SHOCKING!!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This has been said but why is a cowardly heel who lost his cronies dominating a guy that retired the Undertakrr and John Cena?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That dude protesting the NFL with a giant post-it note.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, you will need at least 10 more of those on a chair to get a 3 count Mike


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Shield vs Miz and The Bar :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck that.

:lmao


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

shield reunion lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

OMG ROMAN KCIKED OUT OF THE MIZ'S MOVE. False. It was so obvious.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> FINISHER KICKED OUT OF.
> 
> :CENA


Finisher, for Roman's it's just an appetizer.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why the hell are Cesaro/Sheamus interfering in the match?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> If Roman takes the IC Title please keep Miz away from that fucking belt for at least 5 years, so fucking tired of him being involved with that belt, seems like its all he's been involved with for the last 4 or 5 years.


"Hey, let's give Miz a push!"

*few weeks go by*

"Should we make him world champion?"
"Nah, we need to save that for _______"

*few weeks go by*

"And the NEEEEEEW intercontinental champion......Miz!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol and why are these two attacking Reigns? Oh yeah cause we need Roman to get together with Rollins and Ambrose..... No other reason.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, it's Shesaro :lol WWE not even trying to mask that The Shield are reuniting lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

None of this makes any sense.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So its going to be Miz and Sheamus/Cesaro as their opponents i guess, well that makes more than than the Miz and two low card jobbers.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't get the point of doing a full reunion.

Especially because once we reach Wrestlemania season, everything will go to hell like it always does so Roman can get his 27th torch-passing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Why the hell are Cesaro/Sheamus interfering in the match?


Maybe Ambrose and Seth comes and helps him? BAM! Shield reunion!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so forced and nonsensical


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Watch the Shield shit on the Miztourage AND the Bar at TLC. Gotta get Roman over. :eyeroll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeez this is more forced than I thought. Cesaro and Fella have zero reason to interrupt this match and beat up Roman. It doesn't make storyline sense. 

WWE writers are *WOAT. *


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why are they having their hottest feud with this shite?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Bar going after Roman makes ZERO sense.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

hahaha okay, I guess anything for a Shield Reunion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe Ambrose and Seth comes and helps him? BAM! Shield reunion!


There is no reason for Cesaro/Sheamus to attack Reigns.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> None of this makes any sense.


The official tag-line of the WWE. WWE: None of this makes any sense


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

isthistaken said:


> like to see Cesaro and Sheamus be an APA like team and maybe get involved in this match after being hired by Miz


yeah boi


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

POWERBOMB


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Shield chants!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wwe are so desperate to get Roman over :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd much rather take Miz & Shesaro than the Miztourage against The Shield tbh.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Has the writers every heard of good storytelling or psychology? Fuck Me. How stupid is this?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

These fans are dopes. Chanting Shield...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince's masterful plan to get Roman over at work here folks, its all about that guy in the center of the ring.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

obviously i'm not a wwe mark I think it's garbage product but man the miz is fing annoying wrestler
with his hitler youth hair cut.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I still fuck with Miz's theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep, they have fucked it up. Good job WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job by Seth and Dean not coming out.

:clap


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cesaro does look badass with no teeth


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This is so forced. My god.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Hilarious how they just replace Bo And Axel.... Jesus what a burial.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wonder what Braun’s going to do at TLC then? Finn?


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

The Miz continues his reign showing why he is the true face of the company


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No title win for DA BIG DAWG = Waste of a RAW

Enjoy your continuously anemic ratings, Vince. :armfold


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shezaro.....because the WWE is desperate moneywise for a shield reunion, that's why, dammit! "But Vince, that makes no sense"!?! Dammit! I'm senile now get someone in here to change me, I've shit my pants!"


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, that was Raw everybody.

Wait ...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet we'll get the reunion or something close to it next week in Indianapolis where The Shield debuted and broke up, that city and arena has history behind it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

All these people on here saying the crowds wouldn't cheer for the shield LOL.

Slow tease just like Dean and Seth.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is probably the most forced thing I've ever seen in wrestling. Couldn't even take the time to slowly build until Survivor Series, which with the team format would make the most sense, even if it would still be forced in many ways.

Fucking amazing.

Seriously, except Asuka there is now zero reason to watch Raw. Which is even more fucking amazing when you consider the show was Red fucking hot a little over a month ago with that SummerSlam main event.

Vince's obsession with Roman is a detriment to the entire company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The sad thing is that NONE of the Shield guys need this reunion at the moment. Rollins and Ambrose had a good angle going and Reigns was also doing well with his own thing and the crowd was all in for him to win the IC title tonight.

But nah...let's force a Shield reunion because reasons.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Good job by Seth and Dean not coming out.
> 
> :clap


Well Roman didn't come out of them earlier so even steven :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Bar about to get buried by the Shield

Well, at least it will be a better match than the Miztourage

Wonder what will be Braun's involvement in this :hmm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So wait, why are Cesaro and Sheamus getting involved with Reigns? Literally makes no sense.

I mean, I'll admit that the crowd are hot for The Shield reunion, but from a storyline perspective this makes no sense.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Jeez this is more forced than I thought. Cesaro and Fella have zero reason to interrupt this match and beat up Roman. It doesn't make storyline sense.
> 
> WWE writers are *WOAT. *


Roman badmouthed Shesaro backstage. I guess that was the storyline reason.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, why in the hell wasn't THAT the main event segment?! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Well Roman didn't come out of them earlier so even steven :darper2


Cool story, Stone Hot.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Well Roman didn't come out of them earlier so even steven :darper2


You guys do realize they will be reunited next week right??


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I've seen better storytelling at a backyard wrestling show. Why are they forcing this so much on us?


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

This totally means a Shield reunion next week probably.

Maan, I don't want no Shield right now, keep Reigns doing his badass solo stuff, don't ruin the magic of
a Shield reunion, give it us in the future, when it actually means something


----------



## CLA2K (Sep 21, 2014)

They need a fresh face for the IC title, Miz is a great hand but it has to be someone who could use that title more than him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, that match was hype. Sheamus and Cesaro's interference legitimately annoyed me and got the whole crowd behind Roman, so good shit (Y). The best part is I don't have to sit through another hour of mediocre WWE programming. That was my main event.*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Cool story, Stone Hot.


I really don't understand why you keep calling me that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck would the crowd suddenly be on Roman's side just because of Seth and Dean? He's still the top guy and shoved down ur throats and booked like a god, why's it matter if Seth and Dean come to his rescue? These WWE fans are some of the dumbest you'll ever see, so easily manipulated its pathetic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck would the crowd suddenly be on Roman's side just because of Seth and Dean? He's still the top guy and shoved down ur throats and booked like a god, why's it matter if Seth and Dean come to his rescue? These WWE fans are some of the dumbest you'll ever see, so easily manipulated its pathetic.


Vince: See my plan is working


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck would the crowd suddenly be on Roman's side just because of Seth and Dean? He's still the top guy and shoved down ur throats and booked like a god, why's it matter if Seth and Dean come to his rescue? These WWE fans are some of the dumbest you'll ever see, so easily manipulated its pathetic.


Maybe they'd rather enjoy something than not? :draper2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They could actually turn Ambrose into the mega face he should be with this.
Reunite the Shield, then have Ambrose turn on Reigns and Rollins. The pop would be epic.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So theirs demand for a Sheild reunion and this is how they write it? Why the heck are Shamues and Cesaro involved? It actually hurts your head to try to understand any of this. The current writing staff have to be the WOAT. The talent is all their. WWE just cannot book themselfs out of a paperbag atm. Guess Cesaro/Shaemus be better then the other two clowns. But this does not make any sense. Why waste Shield on this? OH what am I saying, this is all about Roman getting over as a babyface. That is why he has been beaten down the past two weeks. They are trying to get sympathy. And they well even ruin Seth and Dean in the process to try and do it. The only good thing to come out of this is I guess Roman got popped because of Shameus and Cesaro. And if either Roman turns heel in this, or Ambrose turns face. Then well that would be better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd has been really good tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE stop showing recaps and cutting off Finn's entrance plz, I need to do the arm thing :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck would the crowd suddenly be on Roman's side just because of Seth and Dean? He's still the top guy and shoved down ur throats and booked like a god, why's it matter if Seth and Dean come to his rescue? These WWE fans are some of the dumbest you'll ever see, so easily manipulated its pathetic.


Denver just seems weird to be honest. They were booing Braun of all people earlier tonight. If it was in Brooklyn or Toronto the story would probably be a lot different.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jedah said:


> This is probably the most forced thing I've ever seen in wrestling. Couldn't even take the time to slowly build until Survivor Series, which with the team format would make the most sense, even if it would still be forced in many ways.
> 
> Fucking amazing.
> 
> ...


Exactly, they didn't even have the patience or good sense to give Shesaro a reason whatsoever to get involved with Reigns. They just straight up had them attack him for no other reason than they need a reason to The Shield together.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The match had no psychology at all. The aftermath was the most contrived and forced beatdowns I have ever seen. 




Note to wwe: Watch Suzuki Guns return to NJ, that's how you do a beat down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Balor/Wyatt continuing? How many times does Wyatt have to lose to him?


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Maybe they'd rather enjoy something than not? :draper2


WHY YOU LIKE REINS

STOP LIKING REINS YOU FUCKERS, BE MISSERABLE, LIKE US. :cry

Smarks are a beauty of nature.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You know, if you put a guy into awful feuds with Wyatt and Goldust, you really shouldn't tout the fact that he used to be Universal Champion.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gee.. I wonder. I wonder.. If Wyatt will pull an Undertaker like appearing act and do some hocus pocus magic to get into Finns head.

/This never happens ever


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i swear to god if this feud is still going on..... My god it has to be a contender for longest running feud, even AJ and Jericho didn't go this long. Finn has already beaten Wyatt twice, they've had 3 ppv matches, jesus fucking christ it SHOULD be over ffs.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh god please not a Finn promo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this feud still a thing


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bray lost to everyone!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Denver just seems weird to be honest. *They were booing Braun* of all people earlier tonight. If it was in Brooklyn or Toronto the story would probably be a lot different.


Fans booing a heel? Why is that bad? That's what is suppose to happen lol. Denver isn't a smark crowd.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can this feud just commit suicide. Please just die.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Every damn Wyatt feud is the same thing...pointless nonsense.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What's the point of this feud? Balor keeps beating Bray... it's obvious Finn will win the feud... what's the point...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i swear to god if this feud is still going on..... My god it has to be a contender for longest running feud, even AJ and Jericho didn't go this long. Finn has already beaten Wyatt twice, they've had 3 ppv matches, jesus fucking christ it SHOULD be over ffs.


Nope, winner of most annoyingly long feud goes to Hardys vs Shesaro. They wrestled every goddamn week from Wrestlemania through spring into summer.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Face painted Finn vs Face painted Bray at TLC


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the cheesey horror music :lol

WHY IS THIS FEUD STILL GOING?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SCARY.

:mj4

And we wonder why Raw doesn't draw anymore.

:lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh this could be interesting!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the actual fuck am I watching?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow 4 fucking ppv matches this feud will have... They really have no idea or plans for either guy do they? So they just keep extending this boring ass feud to keep them busy so they aint gotta come up with anything new for them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Paige Sister Abigail?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SavoySuit said:


> What's the point of this feud? Balor keeps beating Bray... it's obvious Finn will win the feud... what's the point...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That B rate horror shit.

It sounds like Sister Abigail is finally going to be revealed?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wait what the hell? Are we getting Sister Abigail?


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

That was the kind of Undertaker esque dark bullshit that gave nightmares when I was a kid.

Not bad.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow 4 fucking ppv matches this feud will have... They really have no idea or plans for either guy do they? So they just keep extending this boring ass feud to keep them busy so they aint gotta come up with anything new for them.


To be fair it will be 3 PPV matches, 1st match was on RAW.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Bray Wyatt is like a Freddy Kruger movie, you know the good people eventually win, but at least it's goin to be weird and fucked up and entertaining to watch


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You gotta admit Bray is very charasmatic, probably the only one currently who has charisma. That was a good promo too, early Taker esque. Bby a Sister Abigail tease? I am invested. Paige returining as Sister Abigail could work too.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hey, I am not sports entertained.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For some reason I thought that was Goldust.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The feud is continuing probably because they realized that they had killed the Demon Character when they had Balor say that the man is more dangerous than the demon and that the man created the demon. Now they are aiming to rectify that :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Is Paige Sister Abigail?




This. Sort of marking out that she will be. If anyone could pull it off, it’s that crazy bitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rather see....








VS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Atone The Underdog said:


> Bray Wyatt is like a Freddy Kruger movie, you know the good people eventually win, but at least it's goin to be weird and fucked up and entertaining to watch


I get your point, but don't ever insult Freddy Kruger movies by comparing it to this shit. :lol


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Atone The Underdog said:


> Bray Wyatt is like a Freddy Kruger movie, you know the good people eventually win, but at least it's goin to be weird and fucked up and entertaining to watch


That would be a way to describe Bray Wyatt character done well.

But they have already fucked him up, always.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy fuck, that Bray shit was creepy as hell.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige as Sister Abigail?

The only connection Paige and Bray could have is that maybe he fucked her too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Let me guess Sister Abigail is gonna be some young 20 some year old from the indies, lol yeah cause that will really match up to how shes been talked about... If anything Abigail should be some crazy looking woman in her mid 40's or 50's. But just watch her be a really attractive athletic athlete.....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How would having sister abigail help him? Having the family didn't help him so why abigail would?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Not a fan of this terrible second rate horror movie crap. But people want storylines instead of wrestling, this is storylines out of a movie from the 60's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man Asuka is being so hyped.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I turned it off before Balor began to speak. I don't dislike him like many on here do, but there is zero point left for this feud. I'm done for the night. I might just be done with Raw entirely. The only thing that's even a glimmer of interesting is Asuka. Elias is great too but it looks like he's gonna just float for a while because Roman needs to be a grand slam champion.

TLC might be Raw's Battleground.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So in a confirmation of the earlier demonic possesion/Samuel references, it is now canon that Bray Wyatt is merely a visage for Sister Abigail to operate under in the wrestling business? So she was Bray's mentor as a human, when Bray got called into the woods he was overtaken by her? In that case, shouldn't this have been debuted at Wrestlemania when Sister Abigail's dwelling was burned down by Randy Orton. Sister Abigail could've overtaken Bray Wyatt went over Orton and bam! new symbiote-esque character to build off of.

Why toss in this very important information on a throw-away Raw at this point in the feud?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Finn's ultimate form is The Demon King! :goku

Bray's ultimate form is...a ****** ghost. :serious:


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Is jojo sister abigail?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Enzo main eventing again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah random women tag match...meh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised Bayley still has her tube men considering WWE's cost cutting :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley is awesome!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah stop and hug every damn kid in the front row, that wont take long at all....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Knowing WWE Sister Abigail will make no sense and totally fucking retarded. It'll be like Hornswaggle dressed up as a rotting baby doll and spray green mist on people


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm surprised Bayley still has her tube men considering WWE's cost cutting :lol


Next week, they'll be cut in half.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emma :mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Emmmmmmmmmma. Yes


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Holy Cow I could careless. After that atrious segment we got put with Monday the 13th stuff, I'm done.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How can anyone not like Bayley? The most natural aura in the entire company.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Emma is so fucking cringe


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Man Asuka is being so hyped.


Ah, damn. What happened with Asuka? Looks like I turned it off just at the wrong time. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Alicia Fox getting tv time?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Boring.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Glad Alicia is being used.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They completely gave up on the 3rd hour and change.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Ah, damn. What happened with Asuka? Looks like I turned it off just at the wrong time. :lmao


She got a video package where all the other women talked about how dangerous and fearsome she was. Loooooots of hype.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Will the Sasha heel turn on Bayley ever happen?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That tag match lol, I would say There is no snowball chance in hell, but Alicia has beaten Sasha clean, so what do I know?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Alicia Fox like ever gonna leave or retire? Jesus she was there back when Edge and Vickie was gonna get married. She hasn't been relevant in year or even used, does she have some kind of dirt on Vince so she can't be released?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell was that???


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what contributions has Emma made, Corey? :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Give me Asuka, don't care about anyone in the ring. Well, except the ref.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Alicia Fox is neither sexy nor talented.

Please go away.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Asuka felt so special in NXT, rarely even appearing, it felt like a big deal when she did. Now prepare to see her in random womens tag matches every other week, can't wait.....


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Let me guess Sister Abigail is gonna be some young 20 some year old from the indies, lol yeah cause that will really match up to how shes been talked about... If anything Abigail should be some crazy looking woman in her mid 40's or 50's. But just watch her be a really attractive athletic athlete.....


I think Mschif "unofficially" retired a few years ago, but i think she'd be perfect for this role.






or even Daffney would be great


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL what contributions has Emma made, Corey? :lmao


Half the problem with the roster..

Emma

What's her gimmick: Being Emma
What's her charm: Being Emma
What's her background: Being Emma
What's her intro about: Being Emma
What is her ring work like: Being Emma


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why is Alicia Fox getting tv time?


Because she is better than Dana Brooke (and Nia, but that doesn't stop them from putting her on tv)


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Mschif "unofficially" retired a few years ago, but i think she'd be perfect for this role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daffney got retired when rosie lotta lard sat on her in tna


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Will someone end this crap already? For the love of pete, I couldn't care less about this match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Because she is better than Dana Brooke


Touche


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasha bleeding from the mouth?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha bleeding from her mouth


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oh, and Asuka is Sister Abigail? Yeah, I know that idea sucks which is why I expect WWE to do it.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Sasha/Alicia Im waiting babes...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This match has gone on to long!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hope they book Asuka correctly but she will probably be losing to Alicia Fox every other week because that's how you get people over. 50/50 booking apparently.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way Booker talks about Alicia is weird... :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corey getting all hood on us. Trying to make this match entertaining. :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

why is this match still going on


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Daffney got retired when rosie lotta lard sat on her in tna


Talking about her...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915015478837497856
She did had a weird character in the MYC, like a shaman or something like that


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

cruseweights main event raw two weeks straight wow


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Emma literally just gave up a victory to ditch Alicia :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WHAT A SWERVE! I'M BUYING ALL RATINGS NOW!!!! WWE IS SAVED!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> cruseweights main event raw two weeks straight wow


:fuckthis


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kind of pointless.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley and Sasha!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alicia having her umpteenth face turn means only one thing: RECORD REVENUE!!! :vince5 :vince$


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm all aboard the Emma hype train

those ass cheeks too..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> I'm all aboard the Emma hype train
> 
> those ass cheeks too..


Can you link me to the news that Emma has a hype train?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol So is Enzo a main eventer now? The fucking guy has main evented Raw a bunch of times now, back to back since being the CW champion.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Bayley and Sasha's role is now just to fill time in a pointless match before the cruiserweight segment. Two weeks in a row.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol So is Enzo a main eventer now? The fucking guy has main evented Raw a bunch of times now, back to back since being the CW champion.


Didn't you know? Enzo is now the (Not so) Big DAWG.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Snoop needs to drop that single.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So there is your Shield reunion, they'll interrupt MizTv next week.

Oh well...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yay Bayley and Sasha!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo looks like an idiot.. Which is every week, actually.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why Corey hating on Enzo lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they boo him yet do the sing along with him? OK then, yep these fans are the dumbest you'll ever see. Idiots was even chanting how you doing then went right into boos like "Oh yeah he's a heel we're supposed to boo him".


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Enzo closing again. Lets see....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I have too say I'm loving The Shield as basically the Main Event Enzo, with everyone seemingly loving kicking the shit out of them.

I'm already vomiting at the thought of their big reunion though.

But at least it means their Super Shield Super Burial powers won't be limited to just The Miz.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Same main event as last week? Boy worst Raw of the year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Why Corey hating on Enzo lol


Corey always hates on Enzo.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, I'm ready for the Enzo & Cass reunion. Have 'em fight the entire 205 Live roster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really?.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm starting to wonder if Enzo and Cass will reunite as a heel team when Cass returns.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Headliner said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Enzo and Cass will reunite as a heel team when Cass returns.


Most likely


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zo is telling you all what we allllllll knew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I have too say I'm loving The Shield as basically the Main Event Enzo, with everyone seemingly loving kicking the shit out of them.
> 
> I'm already vomiting at the thought of their big reunion though.
> 
> But at least it means their Super Shield Super Burial powers won't be limited to just The Miz.


Did Ace's spirit possess you or something, man? You sound even more bitter about them than usual :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Enzo is fucking wrecking shop..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

He is burying the CW title by saying he is the star and made it relevant. And they wonder why no one cares. 


I'm done.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Enzo and Cass will reunite as a heel team when Cass returns.


I wish Carmella was on RAW to be with them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I absolute despise that Vince values promo ability over wrestling and will push someone as shit as Enzo just cause he can talk but can't wrestle for shit. Why can't he find someone that can do both? I know crazy thought. But no you can be the botchiest wrestler on the planet and not even know how to do a headlock but if you can cut a promo you're pushed to the moon.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can braun come kill this retard please


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Promo ability should be valued more then wrestling tbh. Its not ROH. But find someone who can do both is rare. Enzo has personality, HHH loved him. So it was always going to happen


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Heel Enzo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Make Braun Enzo’s goon now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So this means Enzo has no opponents at all? He'll just hold the title forever. Time to retire it again I guess :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Can braun come kill this retard please


I'd rather Lesnar kill Enzo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So is Enzo gonna be the only Cruiserweight then? I know they wouldn't actually do that.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Some of the people in the crowd cant help but cheer Enzo cause he's pretty real


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fark he loves to talk doesen't he :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Enzo actually turning on the crowd = Finally going from a tweener to a heel. > And yet the crowd is still on board with him. :lol

Good job on trying to throw him under the bus by putting him in a near-dead division, WWE. :cornettefu


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Man they turned the wrong member of Enzo & Cass heel. Enzo is a WAY more effective heel than Cass could ever be.

Is Enzo the top heel on Raw right now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As usual Enzo's promo overstays it's welcome. Way too long and redundant.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hideo Itami, says yo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God these fans piss me off, they boo him yet sing along with him when he does his catch phrases, god they're so fucking dumb.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

who's the cruiserweight dressed up like a hybrid between hurricane helms and mortis from wcw?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe this is Vince's plan...kill the CW division with Enzo as champ.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That Corey Graves line was gold


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> I'd rather Lesnar kill Enzo.


Why not both?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I hate Enzo but this dude can talk with the best of em.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn this is a burial :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> God these fans piss me off, they boo him yet sing along with him when he does his catch phrases, god they're so fucking dumb.


Maybe because he's an actual fun character


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

enzo is just saying what vince wants too say to the 205 guys.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This segment is entertainingly confusing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the same as last week except with insults


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These Enzo insults.:lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's like he is going around just shitting on everyone. So mean lol!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Enzo is so awesome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so Enzo just gonna bury all these guys every week?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL how Tozawa was the only one who Enzo didn't insult in some way :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck anyone who doesn’t think Enzo is owning the mic... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> Promo ability should be valued more then wrestling tbh. Its not ROH. But find someone who can do both is rare. Enzo has personality, HHH loved him. So it was always going to happen


I disagree I want to see skill in the ring I can care less about mic skills


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Literally, Enzo just destroyed all of them.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is someone gonna debut?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

rkolegend123 said:


> Maybe because he's an actual fun character


Then why did they boo him before he done his catch phrases? You hate someone and boo them then they say something and you sing along with him, its dumb.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my god.. All this suspense for fucking Kalisto.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Kalisto? :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm WTF this???


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kalisto :ha


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well its about damn time Kalisto gets his moment


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm done :ha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I got hyped for a second then this piece of shit comes out -_-


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

What the fuck is that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the crowd goes mild. At least Kallisto is finally in the CW division. Should have been in there from the start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally Kalisto in the CW division. About time, should have been done from the start.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this suppose to make Enzo or any of the other cruiser weights likable?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol fucking really? no Hideo? Kalisto? And not a single fuck was given........ Just signed? Hasn't he been on the Raw roster since the draft?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WHY DID THIS MAIN EVENT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bout time Kalisto is in 205.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Sooooooo ... Kurt Angle has signed an agreement with Enzo that he's now trying to get out of just hours later? What frickin' idiot is Kurt Angle?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

All that for fucking Kalisto? I thought Mysterio was about to come out :lmao


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

haha vince is like to hell with the 3rd hour of raw.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

BY gawd what a main event.. BY GAWD it's the return of Kalistoooooo.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> Daffney got retired when rosie lotta lard sat on her in tna


Yeah I know, but was somehow hoping she wouldn't have to wrestle just act the character. My comments about Mschif were more like she retired and is not even interested in a return as she's a bio-chemist i think.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The guy that got thrown in a dumpster a few months ago? :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kalisto? What a huge anticlimax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

But its gonna be some time for people to warm up to Kalisto again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Enzo spitting ether with no regard for human life. :done

Cool to see them finally pushing Kalisto toward the CW Title after they took their sweet time in doing so. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the shield reunion


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That might not have been so underwhelming had Kurt's surprise signing not been a guy that had recently been thrown in a dumpster.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well it makes sense for him to be in the Cruiserweight division.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

FINALLY Kalisto is in the CW Division. I thought they'd never bring him in it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

My God...no one cares about the fucking shield.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m going to smoke myself stupid fuck the shield and fuck WWE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Kalisto already signed?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Well at least they end Raw with the shield. Cant complain :draper2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We all knew it was happening...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Most overrated faction ever.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker, Kalisto was already on Raw. He just wasn't in the CW division.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Michael Cole on his couch like;

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :cole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Good idea hyping the shield.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Kalisto layed him out


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so Enzo just gonna bury all these guys every week?


Beats the hell out of any other possible main event.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry, but that was cool. This Shield storyline is forced, but damn that was a cool moment. The pop when Dean showed up, then another for Seth :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sooooo...........when is Hideo Itami joining the Cruiserweight division?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they come to Romans side after the show? Why didn't they help him when he was getting beat up?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh hey it's that team of guys who looked like Big Bossman's leftovers, but it was confusing because unlike Bossman they had no gimmick... they just liked to dress up like him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Can you link me to the news that Emma has a hype train?


use #EmmaAsscheeks on twitter or Instagram, your choice.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I kind of want to see The Shield bury the rest of the roster just to see some of the plebs here rage :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Most overrated faction ever.


Not even close.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Kurt say he just signed Kalisto? Lol he's been on the Raw roster since the fucking draft.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Eh...I'm not too crazy about this Shield thing. I like Seth and Dean as a duo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, hopefully the Shield Reunion will be interesting.  It could be fun!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Enzo is gold on the mic. Them insults were brilliant :lmao

Was expecting Hideo but Kalisto should have been in the CW division from the start. Wouldn't be surprised to see them let Gran Metalik go when his contract is up now. Would be a shame because I think he's a great talent, but I don't think they really have any plans for him.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> My God...no one cares about the fucking shield.


Speak for yourself guy. That was awesome.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins coming out last to that :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If somebody told me in 2016 that in 2017, the big surprise to end Raw would be a Kalisto reveal, I'd say WWE would need to be creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I actually have been enjoying the shield stuff.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Im enjoying the Enzo Vs the Cruiserweight Division story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Enzo burying those geeks :banderas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This Shield reunion might be forced and make no sense, but fuck it...I'ma mark out anyways :mark:

Best faction of the last decade.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Sorry, but that was cool. This Shield storyline is forced, but damn that was a cool moment. The pop when Dean showed up, then another for Seth :mark:


I agree, it was a cool moment, too bad they messed up the storyline and it is all forced.

Oh well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ending the show only 5 mins past 11PM for once.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why was Dean glaring at Roman though? :lol There's no on screen reason for Dean to not be cool with him, considering they were BFFs :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins vs Braun Strowman

- Braun Strowman and Sheasaro attacking Ambrollins post-match

- The Miz and Sheasaro attacking Roman Reigns post-match

- Enzo Amore/Cruiserweights/Kurt Angle/Kallisto segment + attack

- Roman Reigns/Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins backstage closing segment


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So, who's gonna reopen The Shield Discussion Thread?










Nothing wrong with a week early head start.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> use #EmmaAsscheeks on twitter or Instagram, your choice.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, I'll admit that moment did get me a little bit. What can I say, I still have a soft spot for the Shield. I just wish they're weren't so many flaws in this reunion.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> My God...no one cares about the fucking shield.


Speak for yourself. Those pops said otherwise tbh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Not even close.


Yeah they are, what other faction is praised and cheered despite not really ever doing anything that big? People act as if they're on par with the NWO or something.

Sure they had some good tag matches but what did they actually ever do that was a big moment that woudl be on par with anything the NWO did? They attacked guys and powerbombed them and came in a helicopter once for WM.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo wins RAW again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't like the Shield members that terribly individually. But as a collective, they were the best faction of the decade. So hyped for their return. I Don't want it wasted on Miztourage though. I like Miz though, but he is irrelevant tbh. I Think someone should have the IC title tbh. Maybe a babyface. 

Pretty average Raw. Strowman Seth was good. Womans division kinda been drifting since GBOF tbh. Alexa Mickie should be good though Depends on the build.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ratedr4life said:


> All that for fucking Kalisto? I thought Mysterio was about to come out :lmao


Lmao right!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Alright, I'll admit that moment did get me a little bit. What can I say, I still a soft spot for the Shield. I just wish they're weren't so many flaws in this reunion.


With you on this. They've handled this rather poorly. Still I can't say that I didn't like that closing segment.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Therapy said:


>


You actually did it....


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> My God...no one cares about the fucking shield.


Are you deaf?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they are, what other faction is praised and cheered despite not really ever doing anything that big? People act as if they're on par with the NWO or something.
> 
> Sure they had some good tag matches but what did they actually ever do that was a big moment that woudl be on par with anything the NWO did? They attacked guys and powerbombed them and *came in a helicopter once for WM*.


They did? When was this? I must of missed it, unless of course it didn't happen and you are just re writing history to fit your narrative.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wwe9391 said:


> They did? When was this? I must of missed it, unless of course it didn't happen and you are just re writing history to fit your narrative.


They did do this, but I don't think it was for WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People talking about "no one cares about the shield".. Did you hear that crowd? They ate that up. I loved it as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> They did? When was this? I must of missed it, unless of course it didn't happen and you are just re writing history to fit your narrative.


The Shield came to Raw in a helicopter once, and that was cos they were doing a house show and needed to get from there to Raw lol. It did happen but not at Mania :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL how Tozawa was the only one who Enzo didn't insult in some way :lol


Honestly Tozawa is one of the few cruiserweights Vince actually likes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did Ace's spirit possess you or something, man? You sound even more bitter about them than usual :lol


I'm just beyond sick of The Shield. They're all so stale at this point and WWE just keeps endlessly going back to The Shield well. If they weren't all so mediocre, and/or if they'd moved on from where they were five years ago I wouldn't be so harsh. But as it is the whole Shield thing is so played out. It's a detriment to them and the rest of the roster at this point because nothing's really changed. Imagine if Orton and Batista never grew beyond just being the Evolution guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did anyone in the back think for a second anyone in the crowd would give a single fuck about a Kalisto surprise? I could understand it being in the main event if kenta came out or Rey Mysterio, but fucking Kalisto? A guy they buried and treated like shit for months? A guy they had Braun toss in a dumpster called garbage? Who's dick did he suck to get a surprise entrance in the main event?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It was on Raw.

Literally just youtube it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> They did? When was this? I must of missed it, unless of course it didn't happen and you are just re writing history to fit your narrative.





Joseph92 said:


> They did do this, but I don't think it was for WM.


It was right after WM 29 when they faced Team Hell No and The Undertaker on a UK Raw.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

They be chewin' on the carcasses of the rest of the roster :mark:










*BURY EVERYONE!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> They did? When was this? I must of missed it, unless of course it didn't happen and you are just re writing history to fit your narrative.


Ok it wasn't at WM it was on a Raw episode, it did happen though. Lol i'm trying to rewrite history to fit my narrative just cause i forgot where they made that entrance at? 

I mean WM would have actually made it a bigger moment though but whatever.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The hype on Twitter and Facebook about the shield is insane.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I remember people on here saying nobody would care when The Shield reunited though :lmao People are loving it lol.

I'm just enjoying seeing some people get mad about it


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why was Dean glaring at Roman though? :lol There's no on screen reason for Dean to not be cool with him, considering they were BFFs :lol


Think how many times Roman has been nowhere to seen when Dean has been in trouble :wink2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Think how many times Roman has been nowhere to seen when Dean has been in trouble :wink2:


Meh. Dean never helped Roman either though :lol They haven't even interacted since Dean came back to Raw LOL.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915035841122185218


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ I literally said that about Indianapolis earlier. Brock Lesnar Guy stealing my thoughts :lmao


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


>


There's something so epic about watching these three together.

That you almost forget all the bullshit and bad booking.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Woke up not too long ago & saw on CSS that Wyatt says Abigail is alive lol why are they now doing this garbage, they made her out to be sone sort or nun type now if true she'll be a wrestler...fpalm

& apparently it could be Sage Beckett?

That Shield photo is dope though ngl, Seths face sells it too, well they all do


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> I think I’m about done watching this awful show


Not trying to be a dick or anything, but unless I'm mistaking you for someone else, it seems like you say the show sucks every week so maybe it is time you stop watching. Honestly if you hate it so much, why even watch?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I stopped watching WWE TV live a few months ago. But after watching the replay on Ytube and seeing ^^^ those three together in the locker room... like Rollins alluded to... it's time (to watch RAW live again, at least.) SDL is a snore fest this year...


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

I haven't watched all of Raw yet but wanted to appreciate Elias for that ode to Nutshell. I marked the fuck out. Huge AIC fan here. He's winning me over more and more.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Shield, Mickie, Sasha/Bayley, CW*

The Shield is gonna reunite for some lame feud against Miz, Sheamus/Cesaro. Essentially, it's gonna be 5 on 3 at TLC with Dallas and Axel interfering. I'd rather see HHH return and reform another old stable to feud with The Shield. 

I hope Mickie wins the title (ties Trish) gets transitional run and is the one who drops it to Asuka. LayCool needs to make a cameo during Bliss/Mickie feud. 

Why are Bliss and Nia best friends again? Are we suppose to forget Nia turned on Bliss? WWE acts like it never happened. 

Sasha/Bayley BFF bit is so boring. They have no idea what to do with them. Turn one or both of them heel. 

That's quite the CW signing Kurt made. Kalisto. Instead they should had CW's dress up in some disguise to challenge for the title. If Enzo loses the title, he uses loophole to get it back like Jericho did in WCW.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: The Shield, Mickie, Sasha/Bayley, CW*

Mickie won't win the title. She is giving Alexa the rub. They are pushing towards Alexa and Asuka. 

When did Nia turn on Alexa? Alexa never aligned to face. Nor did Nia change to babyface. Their was no character alignment. Raw after Nia turned on Alexa main event of Raw. It was established she was after the title. They are not best friends. It is a relationship of convinience. But again this is a booking error. Michelle and Layla? Huh what are you smoking. They have retired from WWE. IT makes more sense for Alexa to retain and drop to Asuka. Mickie is a babyface. They need a strong heel. That is Bliss. I mean Face v Face makes no logical sense. They need a strong heel to drop to Asuka. That is Bliss.

As for the Shield. Well if team up at TLC. That is not the end of it. IF they became a regular faction again. 

Sasha and Bayley need a heel turn. IT should be Bayley. She needs soomething too add to her character. Their feud shoud be good.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: The Shield, Mickie, Sasha/Bayley, CW*

CW division is a joke.

Raw women's division is a joke.

Balor-Wyatt feud is a bad bad joke.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Heel Enzo is pretty entertaining. Him just clowning on each one of the Cruiserweights was just hilarious. I think he is now in my Fave Five. Glad he said he's cool with Tazawa. I was underwhelmed with Kalisto coming out but I been begging for it to happen. I just think Kalisto is going to get buried on the mic. 

Poor Seth took a clean lost to Vince's fave Braun Stroman. And why are Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss partners again? I thought Nia was a face? Is this a plothole? Reigns/The Miz match was decent. I'm just surprised that The Miz has two new guys to help him in his battle against Reigns now with Sheamus/Cesaro. I buy that more than Axel and Bo Dallas. I am tired of Bray Wyatt and is tired of this feud with Balor. Lastly, haven't seen Alicia Fox for a while now. That Women's tag match was alright. I just wonder if Sasha will turn on Bayley eventually.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Roman is back with his sidekicks yaaaaay. Glad that I didn't watched live.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The main thing I took away from the show is how much I’d enjoy watching Seth, Dean and Ambrose destroyed by Braun and Miz every week and not get bored.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seems like more people are liking the Shield reunion than hating it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Wait, sister abigail is coming to raw while brays still putting over balor?

Thats it for bray, if even with his mentor he gets his ass beat by a metrosexual midget he outweighs by a hundred pounds.

Here comes his country boy dancing gimmick

And to think, if booked properly he could have been huge


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

So usually I watch Raw in three parts online but I think I missed an entire third and didn’t realise until now, four hours later.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

There shouldn't be a leadership role for the Shield this time around.

Treat all men as equal.

But we'll probably get:
*Cole: ROMAN REIGNS AND THE SHIELD ARE BACK*


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Seems like more people are liking the Shield reunion than hating it.


I personally dont. I used to like Shield, i loved it when they had Seth betray them. But since that. We've seen mini reunions come left and right around every Survivor series. There's always been moment ever since their original break-up. So this 'rebirth' of the Shield doesn't feel any special to me.

I'm glad if people enjoy it. But to me this doesn't scream "omg!" moment because they've been doing stuff with these three (or two out of the three) so often during last 3 years.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Bar/Miz is basically the superior version of The Shield. Cesaro is a better version of Rollins, great ring worker who is lacking the other tools. Sheamus is a better version of Reigns, good powerhouse wrestler with above average mic ability. And Miz is a better version of Ambrose, Supremely talented on the mic, and character work and good in the ring.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> Seems like more people are liking the Shield reunion than hating it.


I'm in theory okay with the Shield reuniting... I just can't get the feeling out of my mind that it's only happening to exploit the nostalgia of it purely to try and get Roman Reigns over. Like they're just using Rollins and Ambrose, both of whom are better than Reigns in every respect as far as I'm concerned, as cheap props to stand up next to Roman to get some cheers that Vince can pretend are totally for Roman so he can continue worshipping at the altar to Reigns that he's constructed in his own pants.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Bar/Miz is basically the superior version of The Shield. Cesaro is a better version of Rollins, great ring worker who is lacking the other tools. Sheamus is a better version of Reigns, good powerhouse wrestler with above average mic ability. And Miz is a better version of Ambrose, Supremely talented on the mic, and character work and good in the ring.


I'm not as inclined to agree with Cesaro being better than Rollins, I'd say that's about equal in my opinion. But other than that... yeah, I kind of agree with this.

I mean my main fear going into this RAW was Roman just steamrolling and ruining Miz to take the IC Title. And when he kicked shades of shit out of the Miztourage I thought it was inevitable but I must say I'm entirely satisfied with how that match worked out.

Because if WWE had said to me beforehand "how about the Miz exchanges Axel and Dallas for Cesaro and Sheamus?" I'd have responded with "so who's dick do I have to suck to make that happen?" and here it is, without a repayment via fellatio even being required.

One of my favourite WWE superstars (maybe even my favourite, to be honest) and one of my favourite tag teams working together to kick the shit out of Roman Reigns? I'm amazed I didn't cum.

I know they're basically being set up to lose to the Shield at TLC but fuck it, should be an entertaining team/stable to watch until then at least.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kharma returns.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm in theory okay with the Shield reuniting... I just can't get the feeling out of my mind that it's only happening to exploit the nostalgia of it purely to try and get Roman Reigns over. Like they're just using Rollins and Ambrose, both of whom are better than Reigns in every respect as far as I'm concerned, as cheap props to stand up next to Roman to get some cheers that Vince can pretend are totally for Roman so he can continue worshipping at the altar to Reigns that he's constructed in his own pants.
> 
> 
> I'm not as inclined to agree with Cesaro being better than Rollins, I'd say that's about equal in my opinion. But other than that... yeah, I kind of agree with this.
> ...


The end goal is all about The Shield (of course) but hopefully WWE don't just shit all over The Miz and The Bar. All three guys have been doing great work and shouldn't just be sacrificed at the altar of The Shield.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Was this RAW any good? Been too busy and haven't watched it yet. Is it worth my time or was it pretty much same ol same ol?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The end goal is all about The Shield (of course) but hopefully WWE don't just shit all over The Miz and The Bar. All three guys have been doing great work and shouldn't just be sacrificed at the altar of The Shield.


I just have this vision of the eventual 6-man tag match at TLC being played as not even being a match, just a nostalgia showcase for the Shield.

Like, remember before their first WrestleMania match Cena and the Rock tag teamed against Miz and R-Truth? And it was painfully obvious that it wasn't in any way about the opponents as any form of threat, it was just an excuse for Cena and the Rock to show off and have the crowd eat that shit up because 'oh my god the Rock is back!'?

That's how I just picture this going down. Hopefully it won't because Miz and The Bar deserve much better than that but I find it hard to trust WWE.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I just have this vision of the eventual 6-man tag match at TLC being played as not even being a match, just a nostalgia showcase for the Shield.
> 
> Like, remember before their first WrestleMania match Cena and the Rock tag teamed against Miz and R-Truth? And it was painfully obvious that it wasn't in any way about the opponents as any form of threat, it was just an excuse for Cena and the Rock to show off and have the crowd eat that shit up because 'oh my god the Rock is back!'?
> 
> That's how I just picture this going down. Hopefully it won't because Miz and The Bar deserve much better than that but I find it hard to trust WWE.


I have to agree. Hopefully WWE don't go down that route but it seems very likely. Miz, the Bar and even Strowman just feel like pawns for this Shield reunion, when they deserve so much better.

Awesome Truth were a great team as well back then, it was stupid that WWE just used them to be fed to Cena and Rock with no thought put into how Miz and Truth looked. Miz seems to be used as a pawn for some WWE garbage far too often.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So.... how does the next few months of MNF look?


----------

